# I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challenge!



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

That's right, I dare...no, I double-dog DARE all of you to take the 7 day vaseline challenge!

If you are not SCUR-RED...then read on...

the vaseline challenge is very easy.  But you can only take the challenge if you are a protective style (bun) wearer.  Meaning, if you roll your hair, or use hot curlers, then this challenge is NOT for you.

To take the vaseline challenge, this is what you have to do;

Start off with a freshly washed/conditioned hair.  Once you have done all that you usually do BEFORE you get to the styling, pull out the great tub of vaseline and get yourself a nice amount. Now I am not talking about that "dime and nickle size" that your shampoo bottle talks about using, I am talking about the amount of vaseline that WANDA (In Living Color) used to use to lubricate lips...I am talking a good amount, okay?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oil the last few inches of your hair.  I mean oil it to wear it is "stuck" (if you will) together and you can poke someone in the eye with your hair!  No is does not take a lot of vaseline to do this, but you will need enough to get the "poking-in-the-eye" effect.

After the oil, style your hair in its protective style...mine is usually a bun.  

At night, there is no need to add more vaseline to the ends, just pin up and wrap with scarf.  BUT IN THE MONRING...if you are a daily rinser, then rinse and condition your hair as normal.  You will notice at this point that your ends are very soft.  ADD MORE VASLEINE to your soft and wet ends and style.  If you are not a daily riniser, simply SPRITZ your ENDS with water add more vaseline and style.  REPEAT FOR SEVEN DAYS

I promise you all that you will not be sorry.  Try it!I guarantee, you will  be "won over"!


----------



## keez1979 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll join!  I started already anyways, right after I read up on your regimen in the "Feature of the Month".  You have beautiful hair!


----------



## daviine (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Lee!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm in!!!

I'll do it on my next wash.  I've been meaning to buy some vaseline anyways.


----------



## EgyptianSand16 (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't need to do this challenge.....I am already a vaseline user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also wear a bun.. I have a 2lb tub of vaseline i got at the $1 store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ladies listen to Lee..This really works..My ends stays "moist" and soft for DAYS


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, vaseline is great.  Adrienne and I have been preaching the vaseline thing like forever!  I just wnat all my sisters to cash-in on this one.  We talk about spilt ends, and constantly getting trims...puh-lease, vaseline will solve all that drama.  You will def see growth if you follow the v-regimen and keep those ends protected!

Come on girls...who else is gonna join?!

-lee


----------



## debyjay (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

I wanna be in but I'm oh so SCUR-RED!!!


----------



## teenie (Nov 6, 2003)

next time I wash I wanna do it, I tell you I'm getting desperate about my ends, I dont know what happened but this week when I straightened my hair my ends felt horrible, I was half tempted to grab the scissors and just cut them off.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

Okay i am in too. I really need some soft ends!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

Does it start tonight?


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

DEBYJAY...Don't be scurred!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After the end of the week, you are going to wonder why it took you so long to give it a try!

TEENIE...  I too suffer from dry ends and had this horriby dry bak section of my hair that constanly stayed dry and continued to break out all the time.  It was not until I used vaseline and glycerin and water that my dry patch of back hair and ends starting looking really good and hence grwoing like crazy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BRIT... glad to have you on board.  This is gonna be fun!

-lee


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmmm, sounds very interesting.  Will keep in mind...right now Im SURGing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2003)

Hmmmm, sounds very interesting.  Will keep in mind...right now Im SURGing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## offthechainliz (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in, starting today I will put a good amout at the last 2-3 inch of my hair.

I need all the moisture and soft ends I could get!


----------



## daviine (Nov 6, 2003)

By the way.the reason I haven;t bought Vaseline yet is because it seems so darn expensive!!!  How much is it supposed to be ?  How much is everyone paying for their Vaseline?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

I hope so, girl! How often do you do this?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

I hope so, girl! How often do you do this?


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

I just bought huge tub for like under 3 bucks...HOWEVER the 99cent store carries it for...99 cents!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw Daviine...I love you, where you been all my life?  How's E-Man?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

How do you keep the vaseline from weighing your hair down?


----------



## daviine (Nov 6, 2003)

If you're wearing it in a protective style, then this isn't an issue.  I think it will weigh your hair down if you're wearing it out.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Nov 6, 2003)

I do this with a wondergro mega moisture shea butter grease.  It has a bunch of different oils but it is at least 50% petrolatum I'd guess.  I LOVE it.  I have almost zero split ends.


----------



## daviine (Nov 6, 2003)

I guess I can probably do this with my Dax Grease until I get some Vaseline.


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:* 
If you're wearing it in a protective style, then this isn't an issue.  I think it will weigh your hair down if you're wearing it out. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly!  That is why I said that you MUST wear protective styles in order to folow this regimen. No Exceptions! 

-lee


----------



## Cres81 (Nov 6, 2003)

I think I will give it a try in the future!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 6, 2003)

Does it have to be vaseline or can it be another oil?


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2003)

Couldn't you get the same effect using a hair "grease" that is mainly petrolatum?

Lee, the opening to your post was so cute!


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PrettyBrownEyes said:* 
Couldn't you get the same effect using a hair "grease" that is mainly petrolatum?

Lee, the opening to your post was so cute! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you girly!  

Yes, you can use a really heavy grease, but it has to be HEAVY, like the consistency of vaseline.  Oil will not do.  It is not as heavy as vaseline.  Vaseline gives it that..."poke you in the eye" effect.  Know what I mean???



-lee


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*PrettyBrownEyes said:* 
Couldn't you get the same effect using a hair "grease" that is mainly petrolatum?

Lee, the opening to your post was so cute! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you girly!  

Yes, you can use a really heavy grease, but it has to be HEAVY, like the consistency of vaseline.  Oil will not do.  It is not as heavy as vaseline.  Vaseline gives it that..."poke you in the eye" effect.  Know what I mean???



-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know what you mean.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can actually visualize it.

When I try it I 'm thinking about using Allways Castor Oil.  It smells like cookies to me.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Nov 6, 2003)

I love vaseline! It's so great. It does keep your ends feeling nice and moist.


----------



## localhost (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

Ladies, I've been doing this for some time now, and it really works.  If your ends are CHEWED UP and you're concerned, this will definately help with that issue. 

Lee, your hair is gorgeous, btw!


----------



## Armyqt (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in Lee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  starting tomorrow.


----------



## akua (Nov 6, 2003)

Well count me in too. I'll give it try. I'm washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## joyous (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm in. I actually started doing this when I read your feature. I included this step in my last 2 rinses. I love the way my ends feel already.


----------



## leejure (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Sweetpea!

I am so excited about those who are going to give it a try cause I know that it will solve your probelms!  I can't WAIT to hear the success stories!  Oh, and another thing...it works on dry parts of your hair also.  If (for example) the back of your hair is really dry and "crunchy" feeling, try it on the entire section of the hair.  It will get in back into shape in no time.  NOTE: DO NOT grease your scalp or put it on your sclap period!  Use it on the hair only!

-lee


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

Alrightee!

I have a jar of the Proclaim "Vaseline" from Sally's that I bought when I first started reading about you and Adrienne's regimens on BHCAB.  I'll start on Sunday...

Oh, and what a great way to get us to do it--double darin' us and stuff


----------



## nebula24 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'd like to join and will start using the vaseline tonight.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 6, 2003)

I am a good doobie too. I heat up an oil combo add castor oil with essential oils, vitamin E and sheep sorrel and a very large dollop of vaseline... I use it when I put extensions in and to moisturize my bun. It just melts into my hair. I keep my container in the FREEZER,  and take it out to use it and put it back. It keeps very well. Now if I want a heavy coating on my hair before I braid, I use just plain vaseline. It works and keeps my hair soft. Lovely lovely hair Leezure and you are a natural inspiration. Bonjour.


----------



## hotshot (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

you know. ill join because ive been thinking about flirting with grease again.  (my butters are too heavy right now), ill be wearing twists and a scarf.  ill use vaseline or bronner bros super gro w/sage n sulfur.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

UmSamayyah,

I have that Wonder Gro product too (in my hair care storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Maybe I'll try that.  It smells a bit better than the pure vaseline and does have some good oils in it.  It's as heavy as the vaseline too.


----------



## Toni (Nov 6, 2003)

I have my hair braided at the moment.  When I take my braids down and go back to my protective style I will try this for sure.


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 6, 2003)

Im in, Im doing so many challenges, Im almost losing count, they're so much fun though. Im starting tomorrow!


----------



## Nyambura (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
....
Oil the last few inches of your hair.  I mean oil it to wear it is "stuck" (if you will) together and you can poke someone in the eye with your hair!  No is does not take a lot of vaseline to do this, but you will need enough to get the "poking-in-the-eye" effect.

[/ QUOTE ]






 "poking-in-the-eye" effect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it! Your tips are great. I was pretty impressed with the effect vaseline had on my ends. It's especially great now because there is *no* moisture in the air.


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Nov 6, 2003)

Question.  Would I use my Hot Six Oil before vaseline or after? which seals in which or should I just use vaseline only?

Thanks, I'll try this challenge some time soon but wanted to know about these 2 things that I have.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 6, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## candycane (Nov 6, 2003)

Lee,

I am already there.  I started this vaseline thing about 4 days ago.

Candycane


----------



## Chichi (Nov 6, 2003)

sign me up! 

Chichi


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 6, 2003)

I am in ladies. I am wearing my phony pony so this will be easy.


----------



## MoezThunder (Nov 6, 2003)

Double dare you say?......Lee, girl you're crazy! How's a good country girl like me to refuse a double dare challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got me hooked girl! i'll call mine the vaseline/heavy grease challenge. thanks for the tip


----------



## Nyambura (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi BRH ~

It's good to see you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not Leejure but I use Hot Six Oil. I apply it first. I'm not sure if the oil followed by vaseline is overkill, though. Either way, the vaseline is the last product I place on my hair. HTH


----------



## ms_kenesha (Nov 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*UmSumayyah said:* 
I do this with a wondergro mega moisture shea butter grease.  It has a bunch of different oils but it is at least 50% petrolatum I'd guess.  I LOVE it.  I have almost zero split ends. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are so right that stuff is *THICK*  I gave it to my mom, but she thought it was too thick and she's a big grease lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But she wasn't wearing her hair up when I gave it to her.


----------



## Kaela (Nov 7, 2003)

This is why i love this board...I was visiting today for some sort of hair Rx because my ends are getting nasty crunchy with this weather and indoor heating. There is hope!!! I'm going to try this for awhile when I'm bunned all up (or BUNdled up in this chill).


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:* 
Hi BRH ~

It's good to see you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not Leejure but I use Hot Six Oil. I apply it first. I'm not sure if the oil followed by vaseline is overkill, though. Either way, the vaseline is the last product I place on my hair. HTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vaseline last. I'll remember that.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Nov 7, 2003)

But I thought petroleum was a no no??? :whining:


----------



## Nyambura (Nov 7, 2003)

You're welcome, BRH.


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 7, 2003)

Ima try this.  Im in.

perfect peace


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 7, 2003)

OOOOOOH I MUST GET IN ON THIS CHALLENGE!!! I'll start tonight!


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in. Next week when I get paid, off to the store to get the tub of Vaseline.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

You all, the Proclaim "vaseline" is $1.69 at Sally's.


----------



## Turquoise (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in. This is the first year that I'll be putting my hair up exclusively since the weather is getting colder.  Normally, I just use oils on my hair. But after viewing your pics, the proof is in the pudding. You have one beautiful head of hair. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, your hair is gorgeous!  Does my Constant Care for Ends count?  I started using it back in the Wanakee days and it has worked very well for me.  It is a petrolatum product with the consistency of vaseline.   Also, since I already have a jar of vaseline, I can start anytime I want...like now!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 7, 2003)

Here I is, Lee!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I's in!!! I's in!!!" How's the baby??? Don't I remember your weaning dramas!!! How time flies!!!! Now I'm prego!!!


----------



## Leshia (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
DEBYJAY...Don't be scurred!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  After the end of the week, you are going to wonder why it took you so long to give it a try!
-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gurllll, you ought to be in sales....I'm in.


----------



## inthepink (Nov 7, 2003)

Can't do it this week but I think I will go for it next week....but I'll be substituting the vaseline for Proclaim Coconut Oil (it's just petroleum anyway).  Plus, I'm on the hair products challenge and can't buy anything.  But I could use that vaseline on my lips... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where's Allandra?


----------



## pebbles (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll do it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2003)

I've actually been using Coconut Oil/Grease that's mainly petroleum based.  It especially works wonders for my new growth.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2003)

By the way, I'm really considering going back to being natural.  I think I've finally found some staples for hair.  

So far:

-Creme of Nature Shampoo
-Grease on wet hair before drying 
-Infusium 23 to add protein
-Some kind of twist/braid technique to further lock in moisture
-Under the bonnet hair drying.






excited!

So, I might just start transitioning.


----------



## ballet_bun (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll do it ...count me in too!  I'll start this evening!

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## love2praz (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in too!  What a wonderful challenge, Lee!  BTW, your hair is truly an inspiration!!


----------



## keylargo (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for starting this challenge. I'm in starting tomorrow


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
 I am talking about the amount of vaseline that WANDA (In Living Color) used to use to lubricate lips...I am talking a good amount, okay?!  

[/ QUOTE ] 






  I'm going to try this.  I already do something similar with Palmer's Coconut Hair Oil (grease).  But Vaseline is a whole lot cheaper.  I have a giant tub of baby Vaseline (smells like baby powder) that I purchased to base my scalp before relaxers.


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 7, 2003)

Okay I started this morning.  I used the hairgrease that I bought in August.  

Stayfro or some red grease. 
Ingredientsetroleum, Mineral Oil, Vitamin E, Wheat Germ Oil, and of course that red coloring.  
Consistency: Like red vaseline
What I did:  
Washed hair last night.  
This morning I put my hair into a low ponytail.  
Used the WGO first, then I take a big ole scoop with the pointer finger and then put it on my ponytail.  
Coat until hair looks like a wooden stake (you'll poke your eye out).  
Put into my ponytail donut bun.  

Is this right?  When do I wash?  Do I have wash everyday or does it matter since it's going only on my ends, and I stay in protective styles?


----------



## asha (Nov 7, 2003)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Tebby1017 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks to Adrienne, I have been doing this for a while with my phonytail.  I'm in.

Tebby


----------



## Pookie25 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm scur-red too.  But I will try it.  Heck it just 7 days. Count me in.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Nov 7, 2003)

Dang... I'm getting a weave on saturday... I'll be in once I take it out.


----------



## Lengthwanted (Nov 7, 2003)

I have been mostly wearing a bun every since the protective styles challenge.  Since doing that Challenge I have to say my ends are looking wonderful.  And I CO wash almost daily.  I am most definately going to try this challenge starting tomorrow - after I run out and buy some vaseline and wild hair growth oil which I ran out of about 5 mos ago and never replenished but believe it was a great help for increased growth - not to mention softened up the new growth.  It's just so expensive.  I tried the olive oil thing and have been using it but it's not the same as WHGO. Count down begins tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine91496 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, thanks for all the info, I am definitely going to try this.  I wish I had known about this method a week ago.  I am in Panama now where the living is easy but the sun and humidity have killed my hair.  I have been washing every other day and letting it airdry, but I think this Vaselline method would have helped.  In fact, I have a couple days left here, so I am going to run out now and get some. . .


----------



## patticake (Nov 7, 2003)

i finally tried this last night. i put a nice amount of vaseline on my ends then put my hair in the usual bun for the night. i was really scared me hair would be weighted down in the morning because it was so stiff. however, this morning when i took my hair down it was so silky and smooth! and it wasn't even stiff anymore. i'm am definitely a firm believer in vaseline now!


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*shinyblackhair said:* 
But I thought petroleum was a no no??? :whining: 

[/ QUOTE ]

On your scalp it's not good although some use it as a base immediately before relaxing.

The way its being used in this challenge to seal in moisture on wet ends is actually beneficial.


----------



## nuwoman02 (Nov 7, 2003)

Count me in!!! My hair definately needs a break and I am more than game. 

I love LHCF! I have learned sooo much from you ladies in the past few days. Thanks.


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
....
Oil the last few inches of your hair.  I mean oil it to wear it is "stuck" (if you will) together and you can poke someone in the eye with your hair!  No is does not take a lot of vaseline to do this, but you will need enough to get the "poking-in-the-eye" effect.

[/ QUOTE ]






 "poking-in-the-eye" effect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it! Your tips are great. I was pretty impressed with the effect vaseline had on my ends. It's especially great now because there is *no* moisture in the air. 

[/ QUOTE ]






-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brownrelaxedhair said:* 
Question.  Would I use my Hot Six Oil before vaseline or after? which seals in which or should I just use vaseline only?

Thanks, I'll try this challenge some time soon but wanted to know about these 2 things that I have. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Vaseline would be fine.  But if you want to use both, definitely use the oil BEFORE the vaseline.  The vaseline will seal the oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 7, 2003)

I have another question, can you do this on dry hair, not just a trouble patch.  I wash and condition my hair, but I also flat iron it and then wear it in donut bun throughout the rest of the week.  Will my ends benefit even though my hair is dry?


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*shinyblackhair said:* 
But I thought petroleum was a no no??? :whining: 

[/ QUOTE ]

See, that was an issue and for a while, I never commented how beneficial it has been for me.  The thing is this...YOU DON'T WANT TO BUT THE VASELINE ON YOUR SCALP, meaning, don't grease your scalp with the vaseline, but you DO want to put it on your hair.  You scalp is living/breathing so you don't want to clog it with the vasline...but your hair is dead, so the vaseline on the hair is perfectly fine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Is it hard to shampoo out on shampoo days?


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
Here I is, Lee!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I's in!!! I's in!!!" How's the baby??? Don't I remember your weaning dramas!!! How time flies!!!! Now I'm prego!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

DIVA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Yes the weaning drama is over.  For 17 months and I got the breast to show for it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My son is great!  Getting so big and talking too-too much!!! I remember your prego announcement!  I am so happy for you! Girl, your hair is about to grow like crazy!!!  I am so jealous! 

TC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee


----------



## Stylepink (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm in Lee. My ends are so dry its a constant battle, so I'll give it a try. BTW, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Brooke007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Double Dog Dare?? Oh like I'm a chicken or something?  Dang! Can't refuse a Double Dog Dare. I think that's a mortal sin or somethin'! I'm in. I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*skegeesmb said:* 
Okay I started this morning.  I used the hairgrease that I bought in August.  

Stayfro or some red grease. 

Ingredientsetroleum, Mineral Oil, Vitamin E, Wheat Germ Oil, and of course that red coloring.  
Consistency: Like red vaseline
What I did:  
Washed hair last night.  
This morning I put my hair into a low ponytail.  
Used the WGO first, then I take a big ole scoop with the pointer finger and then put it on my ponytail.  
Coat until hair looks like a wooden stake (you'll poke your eye out).  
Put into my ponytail donut bun.  

Is this right?  When do I wash?  Do I have wash everyday or does it matter since it's going only on my ends, and I stay in protective styles? 

[/ QUOTE ]


EXCELLENT!!!

Now, what you want to do is make sure your either rinse your hair daily or re-wet your ends and then re-vaseline.  I tend to wash like every week and every month, I clarify.  But sometimes my ends are so nice and moist and feels so good, I go like two weeks without washing.  Like you said, it doesn't matter becuase it is always concealed.

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*skegeesmb said:* 
I have another question, can you do this on dry hair, not just a trouble patch.  I wash and condition my hair, but I also flat iron it and then wear it in donut bun throughout the rest of the week.  Will my ends benefit even though my hair is dry? 

[/ QUOTE ]

They will, but water is moisture.  The idea is to seal that moisture/water with vaseline which makes it extra hydrated and soft.  But I have used it in dry ahir after get a pressed and deciding to wear it in a bun, but my ends were not as hydrated as wet and sealing them.

-lee


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 7, 2003)

Skeeg, You can spritz your ends with a little water before applying the vaseline. I do this sometimes when I don't feel like washing.


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
Is it hard to shampoo out on shampoo days? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good question...  If you are planning to continue to wear your hair in a bun AFTER shampoo days, don't worry about try to scour the vaseline out of your hair, especially if you are going to, once again, repeat the regimen once you finish your shampoo.  HOWEVER, if you want to get the vaseline out completely, say you wnat to wear your hair out, etc...then what I do is I that I use a clarfying shampoo or baby shampoo which is just as good and this usually remeoves all vaseline residue.  This is awhat I have to do when I want to wear my hair curly.  i have to clarify it to get all the grease out of it.

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you Stylepink!
Okay, I am going to leave you ladies with a really good VASELINE TIP...

If you are suffering from really DRY ENDS...then do the following...

I call this the reverse method.  Before you get into the shower, Take a good gob of vaseline and add it graciously to your end, then get in the shower and rinse your ahir with nice warm water.  Take a brush in the shower with you.  Yes a brush, trust me okay...

While the warm water is running down your hair, GENTLY grab the ends of your ahir (which is smoothered with vaseline) and the bursh and gently brush the ends (just the dry ends now, not the whole hair) or your hair.  What is going to happen is the brush will work with the water in smoothing out your ends.  The vaseline is going to seal the moisture into the dry damage shaft.   Once your ends are nice and smooth, add a little leave-in conditioner to your rinse and repeat the light brushing.  Once you are finished, get out of the shower and little a little more vaseline (tad more) and style...


-lee


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Lee.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Nov 7, 2003)

aaaaaaaahhh!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got ya! Thanks so much!

PS: your hair is lovely!


----------



## Rythim (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm about 3 days new to the site and I'm on my way to get in the shower to shampoo my hair and saturate it in some vaseline. This is the first step in my goal to waistline hair. I'm 4A and presently have shoulder length hair. I hope this works.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rythim said:* 
I'm about 3 days new to the site and I'm on my way to get in the shower to shampoo my hair and saturate it in some vaseline. This is the first step in my goal to waistline hair. I'm 4A and presently have shoulder length hair. I hope this works. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome Rhythim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a great place to learn everything you want to learn about haircare and more!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 7, 2003)

leejure, you are such a character!! she's the same way in person, yall!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really think this is an awesome challenge because it's short enough that it'll be pretty easy to stick to, but long enough for you to definitely see some results in your hair's health!!!

i encourage anyone who has never tried this to do so, particiularly those that are already wearing buns on a daily basis that may not be sealing in the moisture. i think you will be very pleasantly surprised by the results!!!

way to go, leejure!!


----------



## babyblue113 (Nov 7, 2003)

Im already on the bun challenge so im in starting tomorrow.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2003)

This challenge is pretty exciting to me -- something new for my bun. I realize now my ends may not have been as moisturized as they could have been, all of this time.  When I took my hair down this morning to re-wet my ends and re-seal them with vaseline, my hair was so bouncy.  Applying the vaseline helps me see my length more too, before I put it back up in my bun.  This is something that should work across the board for all hair types.


----------



## leejure (Nov 7, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
leejure, you are such a character!! she's the same way in person, yall!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really think this is an awesome challenge because it's short enough that it'll be pretty easy to stick to, but long enough for you to definitely see some results in your hair's health!!!

i encourage anyone who has never tried this to do so, particiularly those that are already wearing buns on a daily basis that may not be sealing in the moisture. i think you will be very pleasantly surprised by the results!!!

way to go, leejure!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Look who's talking!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am laughing too myself right now at some of the crazy stuff you have said in person, on IM and on this board!  So don't go there!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just passing on to the girls the thing that you and I have known about for so long.  It is indeed the one thing that I can not do without.  I can find a new shampoo, conditioner, whatever...but nothing seals my ends like vaseline!  Nothing!

-lee


----------



## localhost (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
Thank you Stylepink!
Okay, I am going to leave you ladies with a really good VASELINE TIP...

If you are suffering from really DRY ENDS...then do the following...

I call this the reverse method.  Before you get into the shower, Take a good gob of vaseline and add it graciously to your end, then get in the shower and rinse your ahir with nice warm water.  Take a brush in the shower with you.  Yes a brush, trust me okay...

While the warm water is running down your hair, GENTLY grab the ends of your ahir (which is smoothered with vaseline) and the bursh and gently brush the ends (just the dry ends now, not the whole hair) or your hair.  What is going to happen is the brush will work with the water in smoothing out your ends.  The vaseline is going to seal the moisture into the dry damage shaft.   Once your ends are nice and smooth, add a little leave-in conditioner to your rinse and repeat the light brushing.  Once you are finished, get out of the shower and little a little more vaseline (tad more) and style...


-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]


EXCELLENT TIP!!!


----------



## candycane (Nov 7, 2003)

Adrienne,

I was wondering when you were going to chime in!  You have been talking about the vaseline for a loooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggg time now.  But for what ever reason, I just never thought it would work for me.  So far so good!!

Candycane


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 7, 2003)

DIVA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Yes the weaning drama is over.  For 17 months and I got the breast to show for it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My son is great!  Getting so big and talking too-too much!!! I remember your prego announcement!  I am so happy for you! Girl, your hair is about to grow like crazy!!!  I am so jealous! 

TC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

It may grow like crazy, but I've been reading that it sheds like crazy after the birth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'll depress me big time!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you have a lot of shedding after the baby was born?


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 7, 2003)

Okay, I have another question.  I don't have enough hair to twist into a bun.  I use a scrunchie and cover it with my hair.  I notice that my hair is moist on the ends, but dry in the middle when I try to fan out my hair around the scrunchie.  Does that make a difference?  Or does the hair that is exposed have to be vasalined too?

btw got some real vasaline.  So I'll be using that.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 7, 2003)

I may finally get some use out of the tube of Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Hair Conditioner I still have.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 7, 2003)

hey, candycane!

yeah, i haven't been able to read the board as much as i want lately. so i was late seeing this thread. but you know i had to jump on in there!

i'm glad it's working for you so far!!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 7, 2003)

skegees, i don't think it matters that much about the middle as long as it has some moisture on it. what are you using on the middle part again?

the reason we focus the Vaseline on the ends is because it's the oldest part of the hair and more likely to need more moisture. just keep doing it the way you are, and keep an eye on whether or not the middle seems overly dry.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 8, 2003)

The vaseline made my hair kind of hard! Did I do something wrong?


----------



## keylargo (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
The vaseline made my hair kind of hard! Did I do something wrong? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Did you put it on your hair while it was wet or dry? 

I used it tonight on my hair while it was still wet  from my conditioner wash. I actually used lots of it on most of my hair (not the scalp) and my ends because lord knows I need it. My hair feels nice and silky now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see how my ends feel in the morning after it's had a chance to penetrate.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 8, 2003)

It was soaking wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did I do wrong?


----------



## keylargo (Nov 8, 2003)

I think if you let it sit for a while, it will penetrate and soften.


----------



## Nessa (Nov 8, 2003)

I will do it, but I am going to use it on my scalp and everythang. Cause when I was little, I always used to use vaseline and my hair was always thick, and was the longest in my life.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 8, 2003)

I let is sit for a whole day.


----------



## Aerie17 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll try it.  I am "Surging" at my roots...this will be good for my ends that are tied up under the phony pony...and cheap!!  Thanks.


----------



## Isis (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
I let is sit for a whole day. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you using 100% pure petroleum Vaseline?  Is anyone else experiencing hard hair from using Vaseline on their ends?


----------



## inthepink (Nov 8, 2003)

I must say that I have noticed a difference in my hair when I use my proclaim coconut oil (primarily petroleum) on my ends after washing my hair.  Once my hair mostly dries and I go to do my braidout, my ends are soooo soft and they stay soft.  I didn't think about it completely but now that this thread is out, I really believe it is the petroleum that's helping!!  Glad to know I didn't make this up!


----------



## soulchild (Nov 8, 2003)

brittanynic, did you only put it on the ends?


----------



## Isis (Nov 8, 2003)

Also, I'm wondering Britannynic if it could be hard water.  Some here on this board are using distilled water. I would like to try that too.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 8, 2003)

brittany, what did put on your hair for moisture? and how did you style your hair after putting the Vaseline on your ends?


----------



## asha (Nov 8, 2003)

Leejure...that tip was D-BOMB. I did the brush thing in the shower tonight and man oh man...how soft and detangling was a breeze as the ends were already smooth. And to my amazement the only products I used was the vaseline and salon selectives moisturizing conditoner.  The hair is back up in a bun and the ends feel amazing. Thanks again leejure and adrienne


----------



## felicia (Nov 8, 2003)

what happens if u use it on dry hair? I didn't throughly rd the whole thread. I put it on my dry hair. now I'm sacred. YIKES!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 8, 2003)

Felicia, I don't think you have anything to worry about. But the reason for doing this on wet hair is to seal in the moisture. Next time you do it, spritz your ends with water or a moisturizer and then put the vaseline on. HTH


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I did not wash my hair. I just wet is the ends in the sink. Then I put the vaseline on. After that i put it in a bun. Maybe I should wash then try it.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Nov 8, 2003)

Day One:
I applied the baby Vaseline yesterday. I just wet my hair with my conditioner/distilled water mix a few minutes ago.  No time to do my normal conditioner wash--I have to beat the screaming kids and their oblivious parents to Wal-Mart this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 My ends were soooooo soft!  Much softer and better moisturized than with the Palmer's Coconut Oil I've been using for the past several weeks.  It's even better than Blue Magic.  Which I always considered to be nothing but scented Vaseline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I like it!


----------



## keylargo (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm seeing an improvement in my ends already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adrienne has told me several times to use vaseline on my ends but I didn't  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have used it a little bit but didn't notice any special benefit. Now I know that I just was not using ENOUGH vaseline on my ends.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, I tried washing my hair with it. It does make the ends softer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice!


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 8, 2003)

Well-- aint never scurred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i am definitely gonna take the challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have to wash my hair today, so i will give my update next saturday morning


----------



## akua (Nov 8, 2003)

i washed my hair yesterday and tried the vasaline. this morning, after i took the bun out, my hair was really soft. never knew about using vasaline this way. thnx again leejure. I also washed my daughter's hair yesterday and did the same thing with her hair. later i'll take her take her bun out and see the results.


----------



## felicia (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
Felicia, I don't think you have anything to worry about. But the reason for doing this on wet hair is to seal in the moisture. Next time you do it, spritz your ends with water or a moisturizer and then put the vaseline on. HTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try my first conditioner wash today then use the vaseline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish me Luck on both!


----------



## felicia (Nov 8, 2003)

how do u guys dry your hair? i usually wrap mine. can i still wrap it if i put v. on the ends?


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, here is day one results:

Stayfro or some red grease. 
Ingredientsetroleum, Mineral Oil, Vitamin E, Wheat Germ Oil, and of course that red coloring. 
Consistency: Like red vaseline
What I did: 
Washed hair last night. 
This morning I put my hair into a low ponytail. 
Used the WGO first, then I take a big ole scoop with the pointer finger and then put it on my ponytail. 
Coat until hair looks like a wooden stake (you'll poke your eye out). 
Put into my ponytail donut bun.

*I did this on DRY hair*

Went to work.  Total time left in 10 hours.
Came home:
Went to Walmart bought their equate vasaline for 1.00 and some change.
Went home, and straight to the bathroom.
Took down hair: SOFT SOFT SOFT the vasaline smoothed my ends even though it was dry.
Turned on sink and put water on all the hair after the ponytail holder.
Put on Wildgrowth hair oil on the same area
Put a nice pointer finger sized amount of vasaline on my stick poke out eye ends well actually all the hair after the ponytail.

Put back in a bun 
Time 5:30
10:00
Take out ponytail
Ends kind of wet/moist still
Pinned my hair up and covered with a scarf
went to bed (I know it's early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

9:00 a.m
Took off scarf
HAIR is feeling WONDERFULL moist SOFT, not dry (usually the oil had dried on my ends and they feel dry)
Gathered my hair into a ponytail and repeated 5:00 procedure.

I must admit my hair feels 100x softer than when I did it on totally dry ends.  My hair is wet, but not wet enough to go curly.  I really like this and this is only after one day.

I really believe after doing this method, I will retain a lot more ends and reach my goals faster!

Thanks Lee, Adrienne, and DSD for answering my questions!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 8, 2003)

felicia, do you plan to wear your hair down after you wrap it? using the Vaseline on the ends is not for that style. it weighs the hair down too much. most of us usually just let our hair dry in the bun. sometimes i will unbraid my own hair and let it air dry then braid back up.


----------



## felicia (Nov 8, 2003)

hi adrienne, no, i don't plan on wearing my hair down. after washing my hair I wrap it and cover it with a satin wrap to allow it to dry. I was wondering if it'd be difficult to wrap the hair w/so much v. on the ends.


----------



## inthepink (Nov 8, 2003)

this is such an awesome thread!


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 8, 2003)

Felicia, this style isn't probably for you if you are going to wear your hair down, as for wrapping, I don't know it might be too heavy to do this.


----------



## felicia (Nov 8, 2003)

hi skeegee, I don't plan on wearing my hair down. I wash, wrap to allow to dry, take the wrap down, and put my hair up in something that looks like a bun. it's not quite a bun since I don't know how to do one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My question is, is it possible to wrap the hair up with the vaseline on the ends.


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmm, that, I don't know. Adrienne, Lee, DSD, anyone...what about wrapping the hair?


----------



## wantlongerhair (Nov 8, 2003)

OK THAT'S SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN BUT ONE QUESTION.  SINCE YOUR PROTECTING YOUR HAIR THAT WELL . WHEN IT COMES TIME TO WEAR YOUR HAIR DOWM. BECAUSE IT USE TO THE LUB WILL IT BREAK.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 8, 2003)

felicia, thanks for the clarification. i think it's possible to do it the way you said. it would probably just take longer to dry though. give it a try...

wantlonghair, mine hasn't had more breakage. i believe it breaks less BECAUSE it was lubed.


----------



## Isis (Nov 8, 2003)

Great advice on this thread - thank you!!


----------



## Victorian (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

I think I'll have to try this out soon. I want super soft ends too! I might have to wait until next weekend and go shopping and get me some Vaseline (might get some Garnier Fructis while I'm out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Good thing I've got a job...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

I'm in!!

Lisa


----------



## MissJ (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in!  I already have a big tub of Vaseline that I can't seem to get rid of.  It will be put to good use now!


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

I dont know if anyone has asked this question, but I could probably do this with a wet set.  Right?  I would put my hair up in a bun afterwards.  What do you ladys think?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:* 
Can't do it this week but I think I will go for it next week....but I'll be substituting the vaseline for Proclaim Coconut Oil (it's just petroleum anyway).  Plus, I'm on the hair products challenge and can't buy anything.  But I could use that vaseline on my lips... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where's Allandra?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I'm right here girl.  You know I had to scroll through this thread looking for my hair care challenge girls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure the Proclaim Coconut Oil is a good substitute for Vaseline (petroleum anyways).


----------



## Allandra (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*skegeesmb said:* 

Coat until hair looks like a wooden stake (you'll poke your eye out).  


[/ QUOTE ]
Don't put nobody's eye out.


----------



## inthepink (Nov 8, 2003)

Allandra to both of your posts!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 9, 2003)

Hairlove,

Have you started the 7 day V-Challenge yet?  I started tonight.

Skegeesmb &amp; Leejure,

I'm now ready to poke someone in the eye.


----------



## keylargo (Nov 9, 2003)

Is it advisable to comb your hair when it's so heavily coated with vaseline?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 9, 2003)

Once I comb my hair in place, then apply the vaseline, I don't have to comb my hair again until I rinse it again.  I'm not sure how the hair would react to being comb with a lot of vaseline on it.  Are you a daily rinser?


----------



## keylargo (Nov 9, 2003)

yes, but i also have the "hand in hair" disease. Which means, i comb my hair too much. so, i took my ponytail down to check out my ends and started to comb my hair through. it was not easy to comb at that point but when i rinsed and conditioned it was nice and silky and tangle free.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 
yes, but i also have the "hand in hair" disease. Which means, i comb my hair too much. so, i took my ponytail down to check out my ends and started to comb my hair through. it was not easy to comb at that point but when i rinsed and conditioned it was nice and silky and tangle free. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You should try not to comb your hair too much (less manipulation is definitely better, and it usually makes the hair much happier).


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 9, 2003)

Are their any SURGErs in this challenge, if so, how are you doing it.  Are you applying Surge and then sealing it with vasaline?


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

[ QUOTE ]
*perfectpeace said:* 
I dont know if anyone has asked this question, but I could probably do this with a wet set.  Right?  I would put my hair up in a bun afterwards.  What do you ladys think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's a good question.  I did the vaseline thing with my usual rollerset after my wash, condition and leave-in routine. I'll find out when I wake up how that worked.


----------



## inthepink (Nov 9, 2003)

Typically, when I apply my proclaim coconut oil, I comb it through with my fine tooth comb - I just want to make sure that it's reaching all of the strands.  But doing 6 inches of hair, I don't think I would.

Allandra, I can't do the 7 day challenge b/c I have some things going on with work and I want to look a little more dressy than my bun.  I will have to try this another time unfortunately.  I have done it a couple of days this week already though!


----------



## Leshia (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
The vaseline made my hair kind of hard! Did I do something wrong? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you on this....*blank stare* I may have to give this up if I can't figure out how to do it right.  My hair is actually breaking from being so hard!


----------



## Leshia (Nov 9, 2003)

Now, I KNOW I don't coat until I can poke someone's eye out--does that make the difference between hard and soft hair? I've been using my rebound moisturizer, instead of scurl...maybe that's the culprit? Egads, I HATE when I try someone everyone raves about and can't get it to work for me...*sighs*


----------



## keylargo (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks like I will have to use shampoo with this challenge because I'm not able to get the vaseline out with just conditioner washes.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

Leshia &amp; Brittany,

I'm getting the hard-hair thing too.  Leshia,  I made an eye-poker and still getting hard hair.  I'm thinking of quitting too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Keracare Oils were doing well on my ends so at least I have something to go back to if I have to give up on the V.


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:* 
Hairlove,

Have you started the 7 day V-Challenge yet?  I started tonight.

Skegeesmb &amp; Leejure,

I'm now ready to poke someone in the eye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

So Ms. Allandra, how are your results?

And to the posters that aren't having the typical results with the vaseline, what exactly are you guys doing?  Write exactly what products, and the amount of vaseline and everything down.  Post it here.  Maybe we can all figure out what's up.


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 9, 2003)

I see some ppl in the challenge are getting hard hair from the vaseline.  i don't know but maybe it's a conflict with other products being used. This may be creating a "new" product or a reaction with the multiple products mixing together and making the hair hard.  For myself I only use ultra sheen anti-itch hair grease on my scalp after washing so it's not dry and that's it.  so the vaseline doesnt have to compete with too many other products.  I like it so far. i washed last night and applied the vaseline for the first time last night after washing and made a bun.  this morning my ends were much softer.  But for myself i don't think i will apply the vaseline every day.  i will do it every other day instead.  my ends soaked up about 70% of what i applied last night so i will give it the extra day to absorb the rest to avoid over-soft ends.  Try improvising the challenge a little to fit with your own hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told my mom what i was doing and she said that the vaseline is VERY GOOD old fashioned advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so NOW we may be onto the mystery of why most of the older ladies at church always have such nice looking healthy hair


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

Well,

I spritz my ends with water and then make a vaseline stake.  I do my bun or whatever my day style is.  If at night, I just tie my hair up with a scarf.  

I'm using the Proclaim brand but the ingredients are 100% petroleum jelly.  It's the same color, fragrance, and consistency as the name brand.  Grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe this is why I've had this jar for so long...I know when I bought it my intent was to get my Lee &amp; Adrienne on.  Perhaps it didn't work before.  I guess there are always a few out of the bunch that won't get the same results as the majority.


----------



## inthepink (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

I have done this for a couple of days and I have only experienced soft hair just as when I did it before.  I wonder what's causing the hard hair for some people?


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
Well,

I spritz my ends with water and then make a vaseline stake.  I do my bun or whatever my day style is.  If at night, I just tie my hair up with a scarf.  

I'm using the Proclaim brand but the ingredients are 100% petroleum jelly.  It's the same color, fragrance, and consistency as the name brand.  Grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe this is why I've had this jar for so long...I know when I bought it my intent was to get my Lee &amp; Adrienne on.  Perhaps it didn't work before.  I guess there are always a few out of the bunch that won't get the same results as the majority. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm. Okay.  I know it was suggested that I spritz, but I didn't have anything to spritz with.  What I did was gather my hair into the ponytail, all the hair I have after the ponytail holder I wet.  I just turned on the sink, and let the water get my hands wet, and I smoothed the water on my hands onto my hair until it was pointy.  Then I used my WGO and put it on, and then I took a nice pointy finger size amount of vaseline (I used the Equate Wal Mart brand) and smoothed that on my hair.  I didn't use too much, maybe the size equivalent to a halls cough drop.  But your hair is about 7 inches longer than mine, so you might just need to concentrate it on the last 3 or 4 inches of your hair.  Do you twist  and bun, meaning that you have enough hair so you don't have to use a sock or a scrunchie or the foam donut?  If so, you probably won't have to use as much.

Oh I also just do the outer layer of my hair.  So it's just the outside layer of my hair that is slightly damp, oiled, and vaselined.  The inside of the hair is dry.


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

My ends are pretty soft.  I'm using the Vaseline brand of vaseline, although it would seem that 100% petroleum would be the same with other brands.  So far, I'm only spritzing plain ole water on my ends, like the last 3 inches of my hair.

It is possible that those experiencing hardness do have a conflict with Vaseline and whatever else is on their hair.


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I Double-dare YOU to take the 7 day V-challeng*

That might be it Isis.  I use the off brand vaseline and my hair is doing fine.  I only use wildgrowth hair oil after I have finished doing my hair (washing, conditioning, deep conditioning, blowdry/rollerset, flatiron.)  When my hair is dry the only thing I used to use before adding vaseline was wild growth.


----------



## felicia (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm going to back out of this challenge. I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong. I'm getting sick of washing my hair bc i'm not putting the vaseline on right.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 9, 2003)

perfectpeace, i don't think Vaseline on the ends is good with a wet set. why do you do a wet set then put your hair in a bun? do you wear it down for a few days before the bun? it will make your ends stiff. so i personally wouldn't do it this way...

keylargo, you should put the Vaseline on your ends last after combing through your hair. once that's done, there's really no reason to keep combing your hair. another point of this challenge (for me anyway) is to leave the hair alone once it's coated and in the bun. also, it's really not necessary to put it on 6" of hair.

leshia, i'm not familiar with the Rebound moisturizer. is that like a leave-in? maybe you should try the S-Curl or something with more moisture. ioanknow...

supergirl, i think you should spritz your hair with something more than water. i believe leejure uses a water &amp; glycerine mix. some people use S-Curl. i use World of Curls gel. maybe the water just isn't providing enough moisture.

felicia, how long have you been doing this challenge? and how many times have you washed your hair since starting? i dunno... once i put my hair up, i don't bother the ends at all until i take it down again. maybe you're doing too much...


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2003)

So, Adrienne, is a rollerset with Vaseline on the ends to airdry too much manipulation?  I do this to get a straighter look and when airdried, I put it in a bun.

Also, how would the Vaseline technique effect a french twist style?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 9, 2003)

I just started last night.  My ends are nice and soft right now though.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 9, 2003)

allandra, i'm glad this is working for you. once you put your hair up, how long before you take it down again?

isis, FOR ME, i think it would be too much manipulation to do all that. i'm having serious shedding issues though. so i'm on a no manipulation mission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it works for you though, go for it!!

i think the Vaseline would definitely work with the french twist style. do you wear those often? i don't know how to do them, but it's a great "give the hair a rest" style.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 9, 2003)

I think that maybe I put too much on my hair. Is that possible? Well, I am going to take the advice I have seen and try again. Hope it works.


----------



## keylargo (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
keylargo, you should put the Vaseline on your ends last after combing through your hair. once that's done, there's really no reason to keep combing your hair. another point of this challenge (for me anyway) is to leave the hair alone once it's coated and in the bun. also, it's really not necessary to put it on 6" of hair.


[/ QUOTE ]
Okay, I'll cut back on the combing. it will be hard but I'll try. I need to start my own little personal challenge called "no unnecessary manipulation"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh and by the way adrienne, I don't have 6inches worth of hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only about 4 total. So, does that mean I should concentrate it on the last inch of hair


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
allandra, i'm glad this is working for you. once you put your hair up, how long before you take it down again?

isis, FOR ME, i think it would be too much manipulation to do all that. i'm having serious shedding issues though. so i'm on a no manipulation mission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it works for you though, go for it!!

i think the Vaseline would definitely work with the french twist style. do you wear those often? i don't know how to do them, but it's a great "give the hair a rest" style. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Adrienne!  Next time I wash, maybe I'll not do the rollerset to airdry (except for my bangs) but just put my hair in a wet bun.  

And yes, I do wear the French Twist style every other week, just so I can have a good change of protective styles.  It's really easy to do (takes me about a minute) and looks great even when it isn't "perfect".


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 

Okay, I'll cut back on the combing. it will be hard but I'll try. I need to start my own little personal challenge called "no unnecessary manipulation".

[/ QUOTE ]

Keylargo - the "No Unnecessary Manipulation Challenge" sounds like a good plan to me! Maybe you can start it!


----------



## Leshia (Nov 9, 2003)

Supergirl, I think I was doing better spraying moisturizer and using some cholesterol on my ends!

I'm doing anything too dramatic--conditioner wash with cholesterol, rebound moisturizer and vaseline.  HARD hair that I'm afraid to comb.  What on earth??


----------



## Leshia (Nov 9, 2003)

Adrienne, I may have to go back to the scurl moisturizer.  I wanted to try the rebound, because it had better ingredients, but it just isn't moisturizing enough.  I did apply the moisturizer, vaseline and then sleep with a plastic cap and had good results, but can't sleep with a plastic cap every night as it bothers me.  Something about the crunching.  Annnnnyyywayyy, I'm going to get another bottle of scurl today.  I think my hair is going through withdrawl. *sighs*


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 9, 2003)

brittany, i don't know if there is a too much with the Vaseline. i put TONS of it. i have a photo in my album where my hair is sticking straight up from all the activator and Vaseline. what did you put on before the Vaseline again?

keylargo, yeah just putting the Vaseline on the last inch is sufficient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and don't worry, girl. you WILL have more than 6" of hair soon!! *insert big hug here*

isis, maybe i'll have to PM you to get those french twist instructions. i'm one of those people that need visual aids though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh no... not another challenge... lol!!

leshia, maybe this isn't for you, but i wish you'd try another moisturizer before giving up. you didn't say whether the Rebound is like a leave-in. if so, that could be the thing. i use Elasta QP Recovery as my leave-in, but i still use curl activator for moisture...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't remember, Adrienne. I was experimenting with a lot of stuff because the UBH creme moisturizer was not working for me so I was going through my thousands of hair products to see if I could find something that works. After I used like three or four things then I wet my ends using a glercin, water condtiner mix. Then I applied the Vaseline. But, I probably used some crap that made it hard! But, I just washed my hair, applied my mix and some olive oil before I put the Vaseline on. So, we'll see how it looks in the morning. I will report then. 

Question: Should i put a lot of vaseline?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't remember, Adrienne. I was experimenting with a lot of stuff because the UBH creme moisturizer was not working for me so I was going through my thousands of hair products to see if I could find something that works. After I used like three or four things then I wet my ends using a glercin, water condtiner mix. Then I applied the Vaseline. But, I probably used some crap that made it hard! But, I just washed my hair, applied my mix and some olive oil before I put the Vaseline on. So, we'll see how it looks in the morning. I will report then. 

Question: Should i put a lot of vaseline?


----------



## daviine (Nov 10, 2003)

My hair's soft and shiny but also greasy.  Does this mean I put too much or is this to be expected?  

TIA---daviine


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*HoneyLemonDrop said:* 
Are their any SURGErs in this challenge, if so, how are you doing it.  Are you applying Surge and then sealing it with vasaline? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is what I am doing HLD and I am getting good results.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*HoneyLemonDrop said:* 
Are their any SURGErs in this challenge, if so, how are you doing it.  Are you applying Surge and then sealing it with vasaline? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is what I am doing HLD and I am getting good results.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:* 
My hair's soft and shiny but also greasy.  Does this mean I put too much or is this to be expected?  

TIA---daviine 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, that's to be expected. in fact, i also sometimes expect it to be a little bit stiff, but neither is really a problem to me since i have it in a bun anyway...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 10, 2003)

Does stiff mean dry?


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 10, 2003)

to me, stiff means alot of product on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after all, you can't poke someone's eye out with limp hair...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 10, 2003)

LOL...well that is what happened to me. My hair was stiff and I thought that it had dries up!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 10, 2003)

LOL...well that is what happened to me. My hair was stiff and I thought that it had dries up!


----------



## silvergirl (Nov 10, 2003)

so im sittin here with vaseline in my hair, for the first time since 8th grade. my hair feels extra soft an moisturized (an greeeeezziiii lol) so far so good. i'm gettin ready to wash it out tonight.. just one question.. is using a clarifiyin shampoo the only way to truly get all the residue out? do i have to wash it out everytime because doesnt petroluem have a dryin effect if its left on the hair for too long?


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
perfectpeace, i don't think Vaseline on the ends is good with a wet set. why do you do a wet set then put your hair in a bun? do you wear it down for a few days before the bun? it will make your ends stiff. so i personally wouldn't do it this way...


[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Adrienne, I took your advice.  I did my wetset today without the vasoline, then applied the vasoline later.  To answer your other question, I don't wear it down after wetsetting because my hair is little too puffy and is not cut in a particular style, so it does not fall quite right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . But that's okay; Im trying to slowly withdrawl from my beloved flat iron.

perfect peace


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 10, 2003)

ok, girl! congratulations on trying to lay off the heat. it's SO hard! i had to wear braids in order to do it...


----------



## joyous (Nov 10, 2003)

This has been working for me. I apply mine to soaking wet ends...not eye-poking but generous then put it in a bun, when I take it down my ends are very soft and they don't shed/break at all. In fact they feel stronger. Also I don't do it everyday only when I take my hair down to rinse or wash which is usually every other day.


----------



## caramelbarbie (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow I'm amazed at all the good info I find on this site!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to try the V-challenge sometime this week.  Tomorrow I get a touch up after 14 weeks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(the longest I've ever gone)
I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 10, 2003)

tHANKs heaven knows my ends are DRRRY!!!!! I will gladly accept this challenge


----------



## Lengthwanted (Nov 10, 2003)

Alright this is what I did on Sat. I'm at 12 weeks and 3 days post relaxer.

Washed with creme of nature shampoo (fine,limp hair)
For the first time ever used Motions Color Return (nutmeg brown) conditioner (I had very good results)
Deep conditioned with Lustrasilk cholestrol (kept this on for 1 hour)
Motions leave-in conditioner
Profectiv mega growth
mixture of oils including a WHGO, olive oil, jojoba oil
Megahertz hi-gloss serum
Megahertz pomade on front and sides (fine tooth comb used on front and sides to slick down)
combed through hair with wide-tooth comb
slapped a hugh amount of vaseline on my ponytail
Now this is the no no part - combed my hair again - Will not do that - more hair came out in my comb during this part
Twisted into a bun and put a scrunchie on it and scarf wore this from 4:00 pm until 9:00 am Sunday.

When I took my hair down it was still very damp.  I did however notice that the ponytail hair where I put the vaseline on was much softer than the rest of my hair which of course was pretty much dry.  Since my hair was still wet, I twisted it back up, tucked in the ends and put a banana clip on it.  Sunday evening I took it town put a scarf on it and slept with it out so it could get dry.

Today - Monday
I decided to try it again.  I did a conditioner only wash with lustrasilk cholestrol.  My hair still felt like it had vaseline in it though.  I didn't have time to do anything about that though.  I used a mixture of motions and infusium 23 leave-in, mixture of WGHO,olive oil, jojoba oil. Combed through with wide-tooth comb.  Combed sides and front with fine-toothed comb.  Pulled back and put Vaseline on ponytail, twisted hair (water dripping out of it) into a bun, put a scrunchie and bobbie pins to hold it.  Slapped a silk scarf on and out the door to work with a hat on my head.

Any comments?


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:* 
DIVA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Yes the weaning drama is over.  For 17 months and I got the breast to show for it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My son is great!  Getting so big and talking too-too much!!! I remember your prego announcement!  I am so happy for you! Girl, your hair is about to grow like crazy!!!  I am so jealous! 

TC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

It may grow like crazy, but I've been reading that it sheds like crazy after the birth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'll depress me big time!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you have a lot of shedding after the baby was born? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I shed really bad on my temple area.  Do you remember me crying about that at BHCAB?  Anyway, I started using different things, from vitamin e to ORS temple balm and my temple area has now filled in.  But that was the only place I experienced shedding.

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*skegeesmb said:* 
Okay, I have another question.  I don't have enough hair to twist into a bun.  I use a scrunchie and cover it with my hair.  I notice that my hair is moist on the ends, but dry in the middle when I try to fan out my hair around the scrunchie.  Does that make a difference?  Or does the hair that is exposed have to be vasalined too?

btw got some real vasaline.  So I'll be using that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your goal is to oil and conceal your ends.  That is your main concern.  If you can not twist your hair into a bun, you should check out Adrienne's album on how to do a drawstring ponytail.  The way she preps her hair (her bun) is how I used to wear mine when I could really twist it into a bun.

hth,

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:* 
It was soaking wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did I do wrong? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was wet and it came out hard?  please re-trace your steps for me.

-lee


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*skegeesmb said:* 
Okay, I have another question.  I don't have enough hair to twist into a bun.  I use a scrunchie and cover it with my hair.  I notice that my hair is moist on the ends, but dry in the middle when I try to fan out my hair around the scrunchie.  Does that make a difference?  Or does the hair that is exposed have to be vasalined too?

btw got some real vasaline.  So I'll be using that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your goal is to oil and conceal your ends.  That is your main concern.  If you can not twist your hair into a bun, you should check out Adrienne's album on how to do a drawstring ponytail.  The way she preps her hair (her bun) is how I used to wear mine when I could really twist it into a bun.

hth,

-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got the hang of it Lee. My ends have been doing very well.  I'm not too worried about the dry middle because my ends are covered.  I'm liking the results.  I have 4 days left until my week ends.


----------



## Tonya (Nov 10, 2003)

I am in!


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:* 
Hairlove,

Have you started the 7 day V-Challenge yet?  I started tonight.

Skegeesmb &amp; Leejure,

I'm now ready to poke someone in the eye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






...  I ain't bailing nobody out of jail for having lethal hair!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

please don't poke somebody's eye out!

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Leshia said:* 
Now, I KNOW I don't coat until I can poke someone's eye out--does that make the difference between hard and soft hair? I've been using my rebound moisturizer, instead of scurl...maybe that's the culprit? Egads, I HATE when I try someone everyone raves about and can't get it to work for me...*sighs* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Okay, plase re-trace your steps back to me.  We are going to figure this thing out!

-lee


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Congratulations Carmel!  What an accomplishment!  You will LOVE the Vaseline treatment!  
By the way, THANK YOU Leejure!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE this V-challenge.  My stylist was silicone happy Saturday after my trim.  When I got home, I sprayed my ends with my mixture (distilled water, leave-in and Aura Cacia Lavender aromatherapy spray), added my vaseline and kept on steppin.  
My ends are so soft!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YIPEE!!!

Take care,
G


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

To the ladies experiencing hard hair...

You may need to full on water for the ends as oppose to the spritzing.  Someone had a great suggestion, tunr on the faucet and run your ENDS under the water then try the vaseline. 

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:* 
My hair's soft and shiny but also greasy.  Does this mean I put too much or is this to be expected?  

TIA---daviine 

[/ QUOTE ]

Like Adrienne mention, there is no such thing as too much in our book!  If it looks good (not white and greasy-nasty lokking) and it FEELS good, then it's all good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*silvergirl said:* 
so im sittin here with vaseline in my hair, for the first time since 8th grade. my hair feels extra soft an moisturized (an greeeeezziiii lol) so far so good. i'm gettin ready to wash it out tonight.. just one question.. is using a clarifiyin shampoo the only way to truly get all the residue out? do i have to wash it out everytime because doesnt petroluem have a dryin effect if its left on the hair for too long? 

[/ QUOTE ]


I only clarify when I want to wear my hair out (curly/pressed) other wise, i just shampoo really good and I get the vaseline out (IMO).  But even if I didn't it doesn't matter, becuase I usually put more in it as soon as i wash anyway.

But to anser your question, to get it out COMPLETELY yes, you should clarify.

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lengthwanted said:* 
Alright this is what I did on Sat. I'm at 12 weeks and 3 days post relaxer.

Washed with creme of nature shampoo (fine,limp hair)
For the first time ever used Motions Color Return (nutmeg brown) conditioner (I had very good results)
Deep conditioned with Lustrasilk cholestrol (kept this on for 1 hour)
Motions leave-in conditioner
Profectiv mega growth
mixture of oils including a WHGO, olive oil, jojoba oil
Megahertz hi-gloss serum
Megahertz pomade on front and sides (fine tooth comb used on front and sides to slick down)
combed through hair with wide-tooth comb
slapped a hugh amount of vaseline on my ponytail
Now this is the no no part - combed my hair again - Will not do that - more hair came out in my comb during this part
Twisted into a bun and put a scrunchie on it and scarf wore this from 4:00 pm until 9:00 am Sunday.

When I took my hair down it was still very damp.  I did however notice that the ponytail hair where I put the vaseline on was much softer than the rest of my hair which of course was pretty much dry.  Since my hair was still wet, I twisted it back up, tucked in the ends and put a banana clip on it.  Sunday evening I took it town put a scarf on it and slept with it out so it could get dry.

Today - Monday
I decided to try it again.  I did a conditioner only wash with lustrasilk cholestrol.  My hair still felt like it had vaseline in it though.  I didn't have time to do anything about that though.  I used a mixture of motions and infusium 23 leave-in, mixture of WGHO,olive oil, jojoba oil. Combed through with wide-tooth comb.  Combed sides and front with fine-toothed comb.  Pulled back and put Vaseline on ponytail, twisted hair (water dripping out of it) into a bun, put a scrunchie and bobbie pins to hold it.  Slapped a silk scarf on and out the door to work with a hat on my head.

Any comments? 

[/ QUOTE ]

So far so good!  I don't use that many products, but it all still shoudl be fine.  As long as your bun stay nice amd moist and your ends feel good, then you are all good!  

-lee


----------



## leejure (Nov 10, 2003)

I am so happy to hear that most of you are having great success with this!  Keep on going ladies!  You'll meet your goals in no time!

-lee


----------



## keylargo (Nov 10, 2003)

This morning I took a big scoop of vaseline and slathered it on just my ends and not the rest of my hair. I did NOT comb my hair this time either.  Then, I covered my ponytail with my baggie and attached my fake bun. I'm using a fake bun now instead of a fake ponytail.

 Anyways, a co-worker of mine complimented me on how cute my bun was and I thanked her and said, "gotta keep those ends protected".. Of course she didn't understand and gave me a confused look. she's a white girl with long blonde hair.... So she said, "if you curled it with a curling iron every day will it just break off?" I said, "yeah eventually..." and to top it off my sr.manager- an older white guy-was standing there too and was totally clueless. I don't even know why I went there with her because that was just way too much information. I guess I just have LHCF on the brain all day long


----------



## Isis (Nov 10, 2003)

So, for those of us who are doing this, what is the best ratio of water to glycerin in the mixture to wet our ends with, before applying vaseline?


----------



## Isis (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll go and check and Hair Recipe board.


----------



## Tara (Nov 11, 2003)

Okay, I just tried it because apparently I am trying everything this month!! LOL!!

I'll see how it went when I wash my hair again. I am doing the baggie thing right now, going about a two weeks strong so....we'll see.

I tried to make my hair stiff, and I used a ton of curl activator AND vasaline. I have fine hair, so the weight of it all caused my hair to droop. 

I think I tried this before but because my strands are so skinny, my hair actually stuck together. I'm hoping it doesn't do that this time.


----------



## Isis (Nov 11, 2003)

Are there any 4 hair types doing this challenge?  How is it working for you?


----------



## leejure (Nov 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
So, for those of us who are doing this, what is the best ratio of water to glycerin in the mixture to wet our ends with, before applying vaseline? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isis, I usually take an old curl activator bottle and I fill it maybe a quarter of the way with gylcerin and the rest water.  The real set amount.  I just make sure that I put waaaay more water than glycerin.

hth,

-lee


----------



## keylargo (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a 4a/b but my hair is fairly thin. It's working okay but it hasn't been a full week yet for me.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Nov 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
Are there any 4 hair types doing this challenge?  How is it working for you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am doing it and it is fine for me. I have a phony pony in right now so its not that much maintenance to do.


----------



## CocoaCure (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm in on this one too! I'm sooooo excited! This is my first challenge to participate in! I can't wait! Question, I have some AFrican Pride Hair Oil/Grease that is thick and heavy like Vaseline and it smells like berries! Can I use this? If not, I have some Vaseline, I just love the smell of the African Pride. Also, how many times per week can we Shampoo while doing this challenge?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 11, 2003)

It's working fine for me. I don't really wear my hair in any fancy styles unless I'm going out, so once it's well lubed, I tuck the ends away. I haven't had a problem. They're nice and soft when I take them down. I do this every other day.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 11, 2003)

isis, my hair is 4A relaxed. i've been doing this since march 2001. my two best friends (not on the board) have also been doing this since the beginning of 2003. one is 4A relaxed. the other is 4A natural. it's working for all of us.

cocoacure, the African Pride should do just fine. the main thing is using something thick. you can shampoo as many times a week as you like. i only do mine once a week.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 11, 2003)

Did you buy the vaseline brand or any old brand for $3.  I ask because I've been thinking about getting back on the band wagon for a while.  I even started putting a light grease on the ends.  Well last night I put Nexxus Botanic oil on it (soaked it up).  Anyway at $10.95 a bottle (big bottle), that's a little to steep to be using a lot of every day and sometimes the ends need something heavier.  

For those of us who wash at night after working out what do you recommend.  I have a feeling I already know but I wanna hear it anyway.

Leigh


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey Isis i'm 4a/4b.  I started the challenge on Saturday and i am finding that my ends are DEFINITELY much, much softer.  I am doing the challenge combined with the bun method that Leejure suggested in another post.  I am getting excellent results and i just FEEL much better knowing that my ends are REALLY tucked away now in addition to being much softer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, for myself I mentioned earlier in this thread that I would be adding additional vaseline every other day instead of everyday, but i am going to do it every 3 days instead. (the amount i used on day one has finally been completely absorbed and left my ends all conditioned and with just enough shine to look really healthy. I think i will also reduce the amount i originally used by about 1/4.  I don't think my hair was as thirsty as i thought it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i am loving all these new ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep them coming leejure


----------



## Toni (Nov 11, 2003)

I tried the Vaseline on my 7 yr olds 4a natural hair before I braided her hair for the week.  That was sunday, this morning (tuesday)her ends are baby soft.  I'm going to do this on a regular basis for her along with African Pride sheen braid spray, that stuff is my favorite.


----------



## CocoaCure (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks Adrienne0914! I really appreciate the advice! I can't wait to get started tonight! Here's to super soft and silky ends!!! And less trimming too! Heck, I feel like after I do this, I'm not going to have to trim again until next October! (I just trimmed last month!) Wow!! That would be an awesome achievement in itself! I've also been using the SCurl advice I got from this board and OH MY GOSH!!! I'm at week 4 and my hair doesn't even feel like it's mine! I think I have a weave!! Hahahaha! Seriously though, I'm in love with the SCurl now and I bet I'll be a believer in the Vaseline too!! This is soooo much fun!! I'm going to try to go 10 weeks without a relaxer! Using these methods I've learned here, I think I can make! Maybe even to 12 weeks!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 11, 2003)

girl, just call me adrienne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm glad the S-Curl is working for you. i really like it too, but lately i've been using World of Curls which is alot heavier. keep us posted on how you like the combo together!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
So, for those of us who are doing this, what is the best ratio of water to glycerin in the mixture to wet our ends with, before applying vaseline? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isis, I usually take an old curl activator bottle and I fill it maybe a quarter of the way with gylcerin and the rest water.  The real set amount.  I just make sure that I put waaaay more water than glycerin.

hth,

-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Leejure!  I had an idea it should be a LOT more water than glycerin but I waited for a reply (didn't really see what I was lookin for on the Hair Recipe Board, but other interesting concoctions!).


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
isis, my hair is 4A relaxed. i've been doing this since march 2001. my two best friends (not on the board) have also been doing this since the beginning of 2003. one is 4A relaxed. the other is 4A natural. it's working for all of us.

cocoacure, the African Pride should do just fine. the main thing is using something thick. you can shampoo as many times a week as you like. i only do mine once a week. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Adrienne and all of the other 4 hair type ladies!
It's so encouraging to know this is working for all of you!  My ends are also very soft now and I'm thinking about exceeding my 7-day challenge...


----------



## Leshia (Nov 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*leejure said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Leshia said:* 
Now, I KNOW I don't coat until I can poke someone's eye out--does that make the difference between hard and soft hair? I've been using my rebound moisturizer, instead of scurl...maybe that's the culprit? Egads, I HATE when I try someone everyone raves about and can't get it to work for me...*sighs* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Okay, plase re-trace your steps back to me.  We are going to figure this thing out!

-lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, i ditched the rebound moisturizer and went back to my scurl and it's a whole different world now.  *SMILING and doing the BACKSLIDE* Yes, I do feel like a greaser, but ummm...my ends aren't dry.  *blank stare* My husband wonders how the woman he married can turn to "jheri curl juice" and hairgrease/vaseline.  Ah well...&lt;shrugs&gt; I just keep telling it ( as I'm slathering on the hairgrease) that it's all for the cause..  he'll figure it out when I'm in DC STRUTTIN'.  *struts to the Staying Alive music playing in my head**


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 12, 2003)

girl, you had me spitting my fruit punch on the screen! that was too funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i'm glad it's working for you now, and i know your hubby will appreciate it in the long run!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 12, 2003)

A fine haired 3b that's me so you know I am walking a "thin line!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I'm another believer.


----------



## Tonya (Nov 12, 2003)

I am on day 2 so far so good.  I have waves galore!


----------



## Tara (Nov 12, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
Are there any 4 hair types doing this challenge?  How is it working for you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm a 4. I'll have to let you know how this vaseline works tomorrow cuz that's my next wash day. I've been doing the baggie for about two weeks now, but um....just added the vaseline. Although I been told before, but I wuz being hard headed


----------



## babyblue113 (Nov 12, 2003)

leejure:

how much glycerine and water are you using?


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2003)

(bump)


----------



## Tammy (Nov 13, 2003)

Lee,

Man, oh man, oh man, does this work!! I haven't been using vaseline because I don't have any, but I have been using Indian Hemp grease on my ends along w/the S-Curl formula, tucking it away and my ends look and feel fabulous!

I keep taking my hair out of my ponytail bun to look and feel my ends and I'm just amazed.  I'm going to retain so much more growth because my ends will remain in tact and so much healthier. 

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## aqualung (Nov 13, 2003)

I think I've hit rock bottom, ladies. This morning I 
-took a fist full of vitamins with protein powder and MSM powder and eggs and water, 
-applied Surge to my scalp with a pointy tipped applicator bottle, and 
-gooped my wet bun up with quite a bit of baby fresh vaseline and a Good Hair Day pin.

Next: self-relaxing


----------



## Toni (Nov 13, 2003)

I needed a good laugh.  Now staying alive is going to be stuck in my head.  Staying alive staying alive oh oh oh ohhhhhhhhh staying allllllliiiiiiiiiiveeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## keke (Nov 13, 2003)

well i am doing this also but im not really regular, some days i do it, some i dont. but so far its going fine. i did it last night w/some water and also some s-curl too and i put some S-8 on my ends afterwards. this morning when i took my hair out of the bun i put it up in the hair there felt very moist, like almost maybe still damp, but i was happy. i'll try to keep this in till mid-dec or so or end of it and c what the results are. I'm also going to be washin twice a week and doing the bun drying thing. I like how biolage feels on my hair after it dries. I could sport an afro. nice soft one. lol


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 13, 2003)

I secretly joined the challenge the other night. At first I thought my hair was hard but then I noticed how moist it was. I definitely think this is a re-discovery. Up until last year I used vaseline constantly then I shunned it and now I'm slowly inching back. Thanx for the challenge...Too bad I'll be braiding my hair this weekend and won't be able to continue it.


----------



## babyblue113 (Nov 13, 2003)

i cant tell if my hair is soft, it just feels greasy, is anyone else experiencing this?

i applied vaseline yesterday am after washing hair in shower and pulled into a bun. When i got home that night it felt REALLY greasy, i just put one big braid in my hair and wrapped in a scarf for the night.

This am i noticed my hair was still really greasy so I did a condition wash to get some out and pulled back into one big braid again for the day.  How do I know if its working if it just feels greasy.


----------



## aqualung (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds like you're doing it right, babyblue. Greasy is the point, as it seals in the moisture. I'm washing my hair once a week lately. I only take my hair down each morning to put Surge on the scalp. If then ends are dry, I spray water on them and coat them with vaseline. Back up in the bun it goes. I'll be greasy all week til my next CO wash.


----------



## Miosy (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm starting late on this challenge because I got lazy and bought Blue Magic Coconut grease which is mainly petroleum but I got hard hair from it which usually breaks my ends SO I went a bought a tub of vaseline and giving it a try


----------



## BeautyOfTruth (Nov 14, 2003)

Leejure, what a wonderful challenge you have started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am happy to see so many reaping the benefits of a product that I have been using for years on the few occasions that I experience extremely dry ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I can testify that (for me) nothing works better!


----------



## keylargo (Nov 14, 2003)

I went to the doctor yesterday for my annual checkup. It was to see my gyno so you know how you have to lie back on that tissue paper that they use to cover the chair? well, when I got up to get dressed, I noticed this huge grease spot where my head was. It reminded me of the movie "Coming To America". You remember the "let your soul glow" activator..... Well,at first I was feeling a little embarrassed but then I got over it. I said to myself, "forget them, I'm growing my hair out".


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 14, 2003)

Good for you KeyLargo!


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2003)

Yay for the grease spots!!


----------



## skegeesmb (Nov 14, 2003)

Well this is day 7 of my challenge.  I am sitting at my desk with a watered down, wildgrowth hair oiled, vaselined 2 scrunchie bun.  I am going to wash my hair today, but my ends are in good shape.  Still soft, not hard, and moist.

I think I've found another product to include in my regimen.  I haven't retained any length yet, but I will keep this up for 2 months.  12/7 will be my first measure in and 1/7 will be my second.  I'm doing two months so I can see if the week I didn't do the challenge made any type of difference.  I do like the results though.

And to think when I heard people say they used to use vaseline the first thing that came to mind was greasy hard hair.  I was wrong.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 14, 2003)

Skeeg, I am with you on that. I took a section of my hair and ran the ends across my cheek and my ends were so so very soft. I think I will continue to do this for a while. Well as long as I am on the bun challenge. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## joyous (Nov 14, 2003)

This is really working out great. My ends feel fabulous.


----------



## tasha (Nov 14, 2003)

DSD,
Just wanted to tell you that the picture of your hair in your avatar looks great!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tasha said:* 
DSD,
Just wanted to tell you that the picture of your hair in your avatar looks great! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks so mcuh Tasha but it's not my hair. It's my daughter's hair. I am so very sure I will be there soon enough. I have her to look up to for inspiration. so that's a good thing!


----------



## Kaela (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, I've did the vaseline thing all week and it went really well! I'm convinced, this is definately going to be a life saver (my 'ends' saver) for the winter.  

I have known about this method (from Adrienne) for almost 2 years from lurking the hair boards but I was too skeptical to try it, and now I feel really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the key is to use lighter amounts of your leave ins and oils (for me thats giovanni leave in or a little humectress and jojoba oil) on fairly damp/wet hair (when I didn't rinse in shower, I ran water over my ponytail in the sink). While its air drying I found that it was 100 times better if I had a silk scarf over it. I found that my hair had to be rinsed completely at least every two days. And, one day I tried the cheapo grease, and I experienced stiff ends, but with pure petroleum jelly it was soft. 
Leejure thanks for 'daring' me to try this!!


----------



## daviine (Nov 14, 2003)

I am going to retry this on damp hair next week.  My hair was fairly moist but it doesn't seem like anything to rave about.  I think that I might have better results if I do it on damp hair as opposed to straight out of the shower.  I will report back next week.


----------



## Laela (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm trying it Sunday when I wash/condition, i'll be baaaaack!


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 15, 2003)

Well I tried the challenge for 7 days and I must say that I got better results with the olive oil and baggie technique. My ends were soft though! I thik I just prefer the EVOO to vaseline.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 15, 2003)

babygurl, it's about what works for you. so now at least you don't have to wonder. do yo thizzle, girl!!


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 15, 2003)

That I will do, now im bored it seems, Im running out of challenges to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone PLEASE think of another challenge!


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Babygurl said:* 
That I will do, now im bored it seems, Im running out of challenges to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone PLEASE think of another challenge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

girrrrl, you can join one of the other ones. lemme go get yo behind a big jug of water!!!


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 15, 2003)

Five days into the challenge, and I must say Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair was a bit hard at first using the world of curls so the next night after condition wash, I left a decent amount of conditioner in (honey &amp; almond); I then poured some surge in. I also replace the top with a pour spout to apply the surge. I squeezed out the excess water, then took a GIANT glob of pure white petroleum jelly and applied to the ends of my hair.its Great..My hair really is softer but what amazed me has No breakage! I'm also a bit ticked bc I didnt have any previous or any pics..my hair has really changed in this short amount of time...Thank everyone on the board for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marseeya


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 15, 2003)

Five days into the challenge, and I must say Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair was a bit hard at first using the world of curls so the next night after condition wash, I left a decent amount of conditioner in (honey &amp; almond); I then poured some surge in. I also replace the top with a pour spout to apply the surge. I squeezed out the excess water, then took a GIANT glob of pure white petroleum jelly and applied to the ends of my hair.its Great..My hair really is softer but what amazed me has No breakage! I'm also a bit ticked bc I didnt have any previous or any pics..my hair has really changed in this short amount of time...Thanks to everyone on the board for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marseeya


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*adrienne0914 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Babygurl said:* 
That I will do, now im bored it seems, Im running out of challenges to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone PLEASE think of another challenge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

girrrrl, you can join one of the other ones. lemme go get yo behind a big jug of water!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Girl please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im already doing the hydrochallenge and have the enlarged bladder to prove it!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, I enjoyed my 7 days (I'm over 7 days now) and my ends are definitely softer and stronger. It may be my imagination but my hair looks longer too.  I like the idea of being able to retain my ends, thus retain all of my length.  I'm continuing this challenge to see what happens after another week...


----------



## pooh123 (Nov 15, 2003)

This method is working out well for me too.  I like it a lot better on damp hair as opposed to dripping wet hair though.  My hair is very soft and shiny.  Thanks for posting the challenge leejure!!  

pooh123


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Okay, reporting back.  I started the challenge last Saturday and i have to say that my ends are looking VERY nice and healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not only that, but wearing my hair in a bun (saving my life this bun is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)has left it with a very pretty wavy curl when i take the bun out(which i do maybe 1 or 2 times a week at home).  all i do is comb thru gently with a widetooth comb and my hair looks Really cute!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE IT. I skipped adding more vaseline to my ends and will be adding more today after i wash my hair.  The amount i put in last saturday had some staying power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i will be adding vaseline to my ends once a week after i wash my hair then make my bun.  I really love this.  Even when i go the the gym i have great hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again, this is awesome...yes i said awesome---jainygirl


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2003)

Has anyone found a good way to keep the vaseline from other parts of your hair?  I really don't want all of my hair to be greasy or look greasy, just my ends.  It's not a big problem but somehow, I seem to be getting it everywhere.


----------



## kenyana (Nov 16, 2003)

jainygirl u have such beautiful long thick hair!!!! I'm loving those ends too. Do u trim? How often? Other than the vaseline, what else is in ur regimen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please share. Simply Beautiful!!!

Leejure, I tried the 'reverse' vaseline method where u put the vaseline on then run warm water over the hair... it worked pretty well. It smoothed the vaseline better and washed the excess out. I Will be putting this method to more use on bun days. Thank u!


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2003)

Your hair does look long and beautiful Jainygirl!  Yes, please share your regime!


----------



## Natural_Girl (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm in starting Wed - trying to have a press n curl look for tomorrow


----------



## cabogirl (Nov 16, 2003)

this was my first challenge on this board and i'm glad that i didn't quit but i'm not that impressed by the results.
maybe this  trick isn't for gals with fine hair (i think i have hairtype 2)


----------



## Nyambura (Nov 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
Has anyone found a good way to keep the vaseline from other parts of your hair?  I really don't want all of my hair to be greasy or look greasy, just my ends.  It's not a big problem but somehow, I seem to be getting it everywhere. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Isis ~ 
I wrap my vaseline-covered hair in a sandwhich baggie with a silk scrunchie, which helps keep the vaseline in place. I used to put a nylon stocking over it but I haven't done that in a while. I just put a phonytail over the baggie and carry on with my day. Hope this helps.  Happy hair growing.


----------



## Pookie25 (Nov 17, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
Has anyone found a good way to keep the vaseline from other parts of your hair?  I really don't want all of my hair to be greasy or look greasy, just my ends.  It's not a big problem but somehow, I seem to be getting it everywhere. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Isis ~ 
I wrap my vaseline-covered hair in a sandwhich baggie with a silk scrunchie, which helps keep the vaseline in place. I used to put a nylon stocking over it but I haven't done that in a while. I just put a phonytail over the baggie and carry on with my day. Hope this helps.  Happy hair growing. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I've done that before with my feet.  I put a whole bunch of vaseline on my feet and wrap it with saran wrap and go to sleep.  When I wake up my feet are very soft.


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2003)

Thank you Nyambura and Pookie25 for your suggestions!


----------



## oregonchick97266 (Nov 17, 2003)

i have tried tis method after reading it on the board. OMG! the result are amazing i also used my scurl. i think with the combination i can go 4 mos w/o a perm and i have some tough 4b hair.


----------



## tasha (Nov 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]

dontspeakdefeat said:

Thanks so mcuh Tasha but it's not my hair. It's my daughter's hair. I am so very sure I will be there soon enough. I have her to look up to for inspiration. so that's a good thing!  

[/ QUOTE ] 
I'm sure you will: she has your genes


----------



## keke (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok well now its been over a week since i have tried this(or maybe a week im not sure) anyway, i thought i said this b4 somewhere else but i cant find it so i'll say again. Sat. when when i was gettin ready put my hair up i noticed that my ends were a bit poofy and thats cause of how i bunned my hair so the ends got a lil scrunched. Gr8 thing i noticed is that it was all even. I havent seen that in a loooong while. I was so happy. I havent checked to see if any lenght has happened, im gonna maybe wait till end of this month and then check, but so far this is going fine. i put the moisture on it twice a day and keep my hair bunned up and its smooth and i wrap it in a satin scarf(ms. christina) and i take the scarf off my hair is still smooth on the sides and my hair is still bunned w/a scrunchie i am also able to keep the scruny in my head and put my piece on. whew im glad i can do that. LOL. i use to think it would be too poofy. but anyway, its going fine, so far. i use vaseline and when i cant get to that, or 4get to, i use sulpher 8 or str8 s-curl. i like how the s-curl moistens it very well so that my hair is just soft, soft, soft.


----------



## Natural_Girl (Nov 19, 2003)

any recommendations for us with 4a/b/3c hair that cannot fit into a bun?  My hair is different lengths now - front is to my cheeks, back is to my neck

Thanks!


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 19, 2003)

I have done the V Challenge since 11/06 (about 13 days) and my ends are soooo soft. Yesterday I wore my hair down for the first time in almost 3 months and I couldn't find one split end. Everybody was admiring my past collarbone length hair. I am probably going to keep my hair in this greazy bun for the rest of my days


----------



## sweetcocoa (Nov 19, 2003)

I haven't been on in a while... I'm gonna have to try this... and my ends are freshly trimmed.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Nov 19, 2003)

NG, maybe you can flat twist it to the back and then tuck the ends under and pin them.


----------



## NGC (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi There!

If you plan on wearing a phonytail (sp?), you can try creating two puffs (one on top of the other). Depending on the type and size of your phonytail, it should cover both puffs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]
*Natural_Girl said:* 
any recommendations for us with 4a/b/3c hair that cannot fit into a bun?  My hair is different lengths now - front is to my cheeks, back is to my neck

Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Natural_Girl (Nov 19, 2003)

Good idea - thanks - will try it


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Kenyana and Isis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my regime (it's got a couple of no-no's as far as shampooing and greasing my scalp, but the camps always been split on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
*i wash my hair every 10-14 days with CON with the green label.
*After washing i use Queen Helene Cholesteral to deep condition ( i put a plastic cap over it and leave it in for 20-30 mins)
* Next i rinse and blowdry with a comb attachment (i dry my hair in layers starting at the bottom and working my way up) this way i don't fry my hair on top trying to dry it all at once.  
*Then i grease my scalp with ultra sheen anti-itch hairdress w/ tea tree oil ( I only do this on the day that i shampoo so that my scalp doesnt itch from blowdrying) 
From there on my hair is in a bun.  I don't use heat except for the blowdrying.  I use a curling iron maybe every 3 or 4 months.  If i want it curly and i'm getting desperate i use my Caruso's ( I like that they use steam to curl the hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and this i do maybe once every couple of months.  I'm pretty much plain jane as far as styles go, but i can't wait to doll up one good time once i reach my goal length


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 19, 2003)

oh, also i forgot to add that i don't trim. i let my sister snip any stray hairs every 6 months or so, hope this helps


----------



## jainygirl (Nov 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Nov 20, 2003)

I just looked at this challenge yesterday and I tried it last night.  I didn't wash since I had washed the night before.  I spritzed with water, applied some World of Curls curl activator and slapped on the vaseline.  I checked it this morning and my ends are super soft.  I can't wait to wash it to see my ends more clearly.  I could never get them to stay moist so I always checked them out to see if they were split or just fly-away.  I'll let you guys know.  I'm glad I did this before I went out and got the split-ender.  Now if I decide that I'm not going to transition, I won't have to worry about a scissor happy stylist telling me that my ends need trimming.


----------



## keke (Nov 20, 2003)

www. NGC. thats my idea. When i wear ponytails and my hair is a bit too thick to gather and stay right in a ponytail thats what i do but i have my ponytails set another way b4 i putthe hair on it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 20, 2003)

I just saw this challenge the other day. I took my cornrows out about two months ago. And because I must be in a shower with water running through my hair in order to comb it (and having only a tub), I simply detangled each braids with my fingers, applied shea butter and an herbal oil mixture to my wet hair each day and put it in four long braids. This I did for the better part of a month and a half. When I was finally able to use my sister's shower and thus comb through my hair (about two weeks ago), detangling proved easy and my hair felt extremely soft . . . even silky. I'm convinced it was all the oil I had in my hair. But shea butter is quite expensive . . . far too much to use large amounts of it everyday. Hence, this vaseline things sounds like just the thing I need (99 cents per container, yes!). My hair freshly washed and trimmed---I cannot wait to start!


----------



## kenyana (Nov 20, 2003)

Jainygirl ur regimen is, mindboggling-ly, both simple and effective! I also used to blowdry (on cool) but haven't in 2 weeks (I now combout my hair under the dimplex bathroom dryer... same difference really!) 
I have used and liked CON shampoo but it isn't available where I now live. Once I run out of LeKair I will try out queen helene. I've heard they r similar. Does it contain cetearyl alcohol?? Another thing I will try to borrow from ur regimen is reduced shampooing. I wash every 2nd or 3rd day NOT because my hair is dry or dirty but because I just love to wash and condition my hair...(I'm a such conditioner junkie!) I hope I will someday be able to stretch that out to once weekly....*the thought has just sent a withdrawal shudder thru me*...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is ur length goal?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2003)

I started this and my hair seemed hard and I stopped.  But I will try some of the suggestions I read and give it another try.

Thanks Ladies!1


----------



## buffalosoldier (Nov 21, 2003)

I bit the vaseline thing from your feature and yes it works wonders especially with a silk scarf.
 However I dont like putting it on my hair when it is wet. I get much better results when I put it on my hair dry at night before going to sleep. I guess everyones hair is different. I use the cheap 99 cents store baby powder vaseline and it smells lovely

 thanks for the tip I never would've thought of this myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hair 3c


----------



## Allandra (Nov 22, 2003)

I love the way my ends feel when they're coated with Vaseline.  Even though I didn't do the V-Challenge for 7 days, I still noticed positive results.  Thanks for the challenge Leejure.


----------



## MoezThunder (Nov 22, 2003)

lee, i'll never give up my vaseline!


----------



## Country gal (Nov 24, 2003)

Does it work with Baby oil gel which is very similar to greasy feel of Vaseline? I want to try it with baby oil gel because the gel has vitamin E and aloe.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Dec 19, 2003)

bump... anyone still doing this?


----------



## Chimma (Dec 19, 2003)

I haven't done it every single day, but I find it to be a great challenge and idea!  When the vaseline coats my ends, I feel they are finally protected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I don't know why I'm protecting them when I'm planning on cutting them off anyways! hehe.  To get myself in the habit, I think.  And just to make sure I am always looking fly.


----------



## queenofmean68 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thought about it, however my hair is baby fine so my bun is wimpy looking, and I cannot find a phonytail to match my streaked hair so that is out.  I wonder how I would look walking around with a ponytail with "slick" ends.   Hmmmmm
I need to do something because I'm losing my new growth as fast as I grow it due to breakage.


----------



## Leshia (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm still doing this and I won't ever stop when I'm wearing a protective style.  LOVE it.


----------



## keylargo (Dec 19, 2003)

my edges around my temple area are starting to thin out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, i'm trying to decide what to do about it. i move my bun and ponytail to a different spot everyday and i'm still thinning around the edges. 

I'm using wgo more then vaseline now too. my hair has responded really well to the wgo.i can put the worlds of curls activator on my ends now with no problem. before, whe activator would make my ends really hard. i guess my hair was stripped of its oils and needed it. my ends are not as frizzy as they use to be either. big improvement in that department.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 28, 2003)

Adrienne0914, when you wash your hair is that the only time you put the vaseline in?  I want to know if I should put the vaseline in once(when I wash) or if I should add water and vaseline a couple times a week.


----------



## skegeesmb (Dec 28, 2003)

I still do it.  My ends always feel good.  I haven't had hard ends yet, and it works whether my hair is just blowdried, or flatironed.  I am going to do this to help me retain length.


----------



## Nyambura (Dec 28, 2003)

I still do it too. I plan to continue doing it for the remainder of the bun challenge (August 2004) and most likely thereafter.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Dec 28, 2003)

keylargo, how tight are you pulling your bun, and what are you using to secure it? i normally use the ponytail holder with the balls (aka bolita), but i suggest using the cutoff stocking because you just can't pull your hair as tight with that.

hondahoney, i usually only put the Vaseline once a week. even though i will take it down the first evening to let my hair dry, i don't usually need to add anymore product to my ends. that's just me though. if your ends feel dry, add more. as i always say... "listen to the hair!"


----------



## keylargo (Dec 29, 2003)

I cut off a stocking and tied it into a ban. My hair is not quite long enough to pull through the stocking like I believe you do. I use the stocking material like a rubberband. i think my temple area is improving. I've been parting my hair down the middle or two the side instead of just pulling it straight back. I think that's helping.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Adrienne


----------



## Crystena77 (Dec 29, 2003)

I learned about this before coming to this board and I gotta admit the difference in your ends is amazing.

I used Profectiv Healthy Ends instead of vaseline and it actually worked better. But vaseline is cheaper and it's still effective so I switched over.


----------



## MoezThunder (Dec 29, 2003)

Adrienne, you dont ever have to worry about me stopping! I LOVE the way my ends feel. I have 2 people that I trust to put scissors any where near me. One is my sister-in-law who lives 17 hours away, so you know my cuts/trims are far and few. Anyway, she's home for the holiday and of course I asked her to check my ends to see if I needed a trim or had split ends..........NADA.....not one. Plus she was like sealing in the moisture with the grease was the way to go. She has beautiful thick hair and once attended cosmetology school too, so I really trust her opinions. THANKS again girl for hookin a sistah up with the tip of the year!


----------



## jkdelsol (Dec 29, 2003)

Can you comb out your hair after you put the vaseline in your hair? I usually put my hair in a ponytail. i put a roller in it every night. I add  more vaseline every day. How should i wash it out?


----------



## 1ariel (Feb 20, 2004)

patticake..... you are 100% right that it seems that the Vaseline must absorbed itself into the hair, even with a plastic bag trapping it in!  I love what it must be doing to my hair already and it has only been 4 days for my daughter and I. 

[ QUOTE ]
*patticake said:* 
i finally tried this last night. i put a nice amount of vaseline on my ends then put my hair in the usual bun for the night. i was really scared me hair would be weighted down in the morning because it was so stiff. however, this morning when i took my hair down it was so silky and smooth! and it wasn't even stiff anymore. i'm am definitely a firm believer in vaseline now! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## carameldiva (Feb 22, 2004)

i would like to join in- so far so good- I am currently taking flaxseed oil 1000mg-2x daily with a full glass of water- l-lysine-1000mg orally-1x daily -1 hr prior to dinner meal-evening primrose oil-500mg-2/2xdaily ,vitamin e-400 IU- 1x daily- vitaball(multivitamin gumball).


----------



## 1ariel (Feb 23, 2004)

carmeldiva, I love the softness I am getting in my hair with both this and EVERYTHING else I have learned and applied so far.  I even have my daughter's hair becoming more healthy.  I am sure happ to have the form avaliable to all of us. My supplement list can be found in my profile.


----------



## calbear (Feb 24, 2004)

I am sitting here now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with my vaseline and baggie - wish me luck


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 24, 2004)

Is anyone getting greasy all over their pillow cases?  I put a satin bonnet over my head, but it goes right through onto my pillow case.  Maybe I should put a plastic cap over my head first?


----------



## carmella25 (Feb 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*honeycomb said:* 
Is anyone getting greasy all over their pillow cases?  I put a satin bonnet over my head, but it goes right through onto my pillow case.  Maybe I should put a plastic cap over my head first? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Did you put plastic wrap or a plastic baggy around your bun?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*carmella25 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*honeycomb said:* 
Is anyone getting greasy all over their pillow cases?  I put a satin bonnet over my head, but it goes right through onto my pillow case.  Maybe I should put a plastic cap over my head first? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Did you put plastic wrap or a plastic baggy around your bun? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not wearing a bun, I'm doing flat-twist for twist-outs or cornrows for cornrow-outs.  I was thinking about putting a stocking cap over my head and then my satin bonnet, or wearing a plastic cap over my entire head at night.


----------



## misspriss (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm in!  Jojoba oil on my scalp and vaseline on the ends.  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## lsubabiedee (Mar 1, 2004)

well...although this thread had kinda been abandoned...i just decided to began this challenge...wish me luck!


----------



## happylocks (Mar 24, 2004)

I got my Vaseline and my satin cap ready to start, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep updates


----------



## adrienne0914 (Mar 24, 2004)

i've been doing this for a LONG time now. i hope it works as well for both of you as it has for me.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 25, 2004)

so do I , I curled my hair sunday, it was horrible, am gain lenght, but it does not look healthy I have cut and trimed and I got the Slipt ender which I returned, if it does work for me, then its a big money saver and hair saver, I love simple things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
I dont really wear a bun its seems hard to get my hair that ay, but do braid count if I tie the ends up in a bag while they are wet, I try a bun tomorrow, but I put S8 on my scalp daily


----------



## happylocks (Mar 31, 2004)

My hair become hard, and very grease, when I washed it monday, CW, and it still is, I applied to my hair when it was wet, and add the Vaseline, put it in a bun left it alone, and now it feel horrible


----------



## skegeesmb (Mar 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
My hair become hard, and very grease, when I washed it monday, CW, and it still is, I applied to my hair when it was wet, and add the Vaseline, put it in a bun left it alone, and now it feel horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Well happylocks, the V-method doesn't seem to be working for you, you should fall back onto your regular routine to get your hair back on track. 

This doesn't work for a few of the members here who've tried it.  So don't feel bad.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks skegeesmb, it worked when I was wearing several braids in my hair,and tied it up with some pieces of a plastic bag, my ends stay moist the whole day, but it did not work with the bun, I did cover my hair, it did not stay moist or even wet, or soften up when I sprayed my hair daily, I wont give up, I want this too work, My ends are very ruff and I dont want to have to cut them, cause they just go back to ruff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill keep trying till I find a way to make it work for me, while wearing a bun 
thanks so much for the reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HND


----------



## inkysphinx (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been doing a modified version of this with Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil grease.  I'm lovin it so far.  The grease actually doesn't have any petroleum in it, but the texture is the same as grease.  It leaves my hair feeling soft.  The vaseline left too much buildup for me though.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Apr 1, 2004)

I tried it and really really really wanted it to work for me but it didn't.  I had so much build up that it took me several shampoos to get it out.  Pure petroleum and my hair simply do not mix!


----------



## pringe (Jul 22, 2004)

What about people who are natural and wear twists? Can i join in too?


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 22, 2004)

I tried this and didn't care much for it. Maybe I was doing something wrong? I'll just stick to my cornrowed bun this summer.


----------



## pringe (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok I'm in on this. I'm starting tomorrow morning.

Ok so I did the warm water rinse thing and my ends are beautiful!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## TBird (Jul 22, 2004)

Even though its almost a year later, I'm going to try this


----------



## ballet_bun (Jul 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TBird said:*
Even though its almost a year later, I'm going to try this 

[/ QUOTE ]

You could always start a new thread for a new vaseline-ends challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... since this one is so old.


----------



## good2uuuu (Jul 22, 2004)

I started last night with vaseline. I had been using other creams to moisturize my ends, but still needed some more moisture in this dry climate. So far so good!


----------



## 2793154 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey ladies, i know i'm a lil late, lol,  but i wanted to join the challenge also.  Can I only do it for 7 days or is it safe to start using vaseline in my regular routine?


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 20, 2005)

_I was taking a stroll down memory lane... and came across this thread that got me hooked on LHCF  (back in 2003). This Challenge is the thing that really got me seeing progress! :notworthy Thanks Leejure, and Big Thank you to Adrienne.. For being my first hair buddy! You are truly an inspiration!!!!! And a little message to the ladies that has post to this thread...I haven't seen you post much lately but I'm sure you've *all* reached and some surpassed their hair goals..THANK YOU! for keeping the hope alive for people like me still in the `game' (war against dry stubborn hair,tryn' to reach goal)_

_keep it growing!Ladies_
_-Marseeya_


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 20, 2005)

well this challenge just appeared out of nowhere, lol, I know it's like almost 3 years late but I think I'll give this a try during the winter months and since I'm already in the bun challenge why not. would anyone else like to bring this challenge back to life w/me?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Nov 20, 2005)

I will! I remember this thread. This was when I was still a lurker. lol This will be good for me, esp. since I am on the "dont touch it challenge".


----------



## Sassygoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm in. i'll do it the next time i do my wash. i hope this cure my damage ends.


----------



## devin (Nov 20, 2005)

i just went out to get me some more vaseline and i will be giving this a try! hope i get good results!


----------



## meia (Nov 20, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> well this challenge just appeared out of nowhere, lol, I know it's like almost 3 years late but I think I'll give this a try during the winter months and since I'm already in the bun challenge why not. would anyone else like to bring this challenge back to life w/me?


 
hahaha yea it did appear out of nowhere!! damn i was back in high school when this came out!! hahaha...ahhh man...id love to bring this challenge back too...ive got messed up ends for DAYSSSSS and desperately need something to revive them now...since im super close to my goal!


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 21, 2005)

I just finished reading through all the entire thread and I am totally in!  I remember my mother using vaseline to press my hair when I was younger....Nothing else except vaseline and it always worked well. 

I am at 13 weeks post and have been bunning and cw'ing just about every day, so I am just going to slap some vaseline on the ends now.  Heck, I may even go 20 weeks if the S-curl stuff and this bunning keeps doing well for me!


----------



## NoNapNique (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm in...  I need a change from doing the baggie so much!


----------



## MissYocairis (Nov 21, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> well this challenge just appeared out of nowhere, lol, I know it's like almost 3 years late but I think I'll give this a try during the winter months and since I'm already in the bun challenge why not. would anyone else like to bring this challenge back to life w/me?




*Count me IN!*


----------



## rosie (Nov 21, 2005)

Toni said:
			
		

> I tried the Vaseline on my 7 yr olds 4a natural hair before I braided her hair for the week.  That was sunday, this morning (tuesday)her ends are baby soft.  I'm going to do this on a regular basis for her along with African Pride sheen braid spray, that stuff is my favorite.





How did you style her hair.  Do you mean you cornrowed her hair, or just plaits?

I really want to do this with my 8 yo's hair.


----------



## rosie (Nov 22, 2005)

bump it up for the vaseline chicks.


----------



## hopeful (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm in.  I just started wearing a bun yesterday, so why not?


----------



## chajen32 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks so much to whoever pulled this thread out of obscurity.  My hair and ends are loving the vaseline!  I put a couple of pics in my signature.  You can see how shiny my hair is when I put it up.  I am also a faithful MTG user and my growth is really taking off.  I can't figure out how to re-size my picture to put it in my avatar.


----------



## rosie (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, I have been using it on my daughter's hair since last week.  Mine too.

Question, 
How do you get around the greasy pillow case?
My daughter's pillows have grease stains on them.

Chajen, 32, how do you get your hair to lie flat like that?  My hair is about 9 inches all around, and I cannot get it to lie flat in a bun for anything.


----------



## chajen32 (Nov 28, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been using it on my daughter's hair since last week. Mine too.
> 
> Question,
> How do you get around the greasy pillow case?
> ...


 
Well, I used the vaseline on the ends but it still wound up getting on the rest of my hair. To combat the grease stains, I tied my hair up with a scarf and then a bonnet. I also use MTG pretty religiously, so I think the combination of the two things is helping my hair to lie flat. I was pretty shocked myself since I don't use any heat.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 28, 2005)

Just wanted to say this is what turned my hair around.  I hated it but it worked.  Rmember to change the position of your bun frequently and vaseline the ends (I did just the legnth of my ponytail when it was wet.) I may even go back to this for the next month.

HTH


----------



## imstush (May 9, 2007)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 9, 2007)

Why you bump this old-ass thread?!


----------



## amwcah (May 10, 2007)

I gave the Mango Butter and Healthy Ends a break. My ends were looking a mess so I'll gave this a shot last night.


----------



## imstush (May 10, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> Why you bump this old-ass thread?!


 
   I was reading some thread and they mentioned this one, but the link wouldn't work.  So I bumped it.  Tempted to try it.


----------



## JazzyDez (May 10, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> Why you bump this old-ass thread?!


 
 

I was like 351 respones how did I miss this!!

then of course, I see the date  

I use mango butter on my ends. I may have to give the vaseline a try because $4.99 for that tiny lil jar gets expensive when used daily. Since so many have had such great results with it maybe I'll give it a try. I'm scurred though.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 10, 2007)

Chicoro told me about this back in January, and I tried it.  I've been doing it at every wash since, and I have to say it has worked wonders for my ends.  So much so, that I have no idea when I will trim again.  It's already been over a year.


----------



## Amour (May 30, 2007)

leejure said:
			
		

> That's right, I dare...no, I double-dog DARE all of you to take the 7 day vaseline challenge!
> 
> If you are not SCUR-RED...then read on...
> 
> ...


 
  
At this post

Anyway I will re-iterate this and apply vaseline on my ends (freshly spritz with water) b/c at the moment they arent looking too cute.


----------



## Chicoro (May 30, 2007)

This is one of my favorite threads even though I never posted in it before.  This is the thread that turned me on to vaseline and baggying my ends. I went from raggedy split ends and dry dull hair to a more healthy head. I loved Leejure's and Adrienne's ends. The proof was in the pudding so to speak by looking at the results in their respective hair albums. I had never seen ends like theirs before and this was their secret. It definitely helped me!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone still use Vaseline on their ends? My ends have been so dry lately that i'm thinking about trying this for at least 7 days.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Does anyone still use Vaseline on their ends? My ends have been so dry lately that i'm thinking about trying this for at least 7 days.



I don't limit it to just vaseline. I use any hair grease on hand (Indian hemp, Dax Sulphur, etc.) But last night I did EVOO and castor oil on dry ends and wrapped in plastic shower cap overnight; my ends feel like SILK 2day. Even DH commented on how healthy and smooth my hair was!


----------



## nappity (Dec 28, 2007)

I did this to my daughters hair when she was very young with some Dixie Peach! Dixie is nothing but Vaseline with an artificial Peach fragrance. Her hair is MBL (relaxed). It really does save the ends from everyday wear and tear.
A seven Day stretch for frazzled ends can be too bad of an idea. It does help with retaining the ends.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 28, 2007)

posting to subscribe


----------



## tiffers (Dec 28, 2007)

Since I already co wash and bun daily, I'm in! I'll be starting tomorrow


----------



## frizzy (Dec 29, 2007)

Darn, I wish I had seen this thread a year ago before I cut and cut and cut those ends off.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to do this in 2008. I want to develop the most effective and simple regimen. If Chicoro benefits from this, then I gotta try it.



Chicoro said:


> This is one of my favorite threads even though I never posted in it before. This is the thread that turned me on to vaseline and baggying my ends. I went from raggedy split ends and dry dull hair to a more healthy head. I loved Leejure's and Adrienne's ends. The proof was in the pudding so to speak by looking at the results in their respective hair albums. I had never seen ends like theirs before and this was their secret. It definitely helped me!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to try this for a week starting on Sunday.  My question though is how difficult is it to get all the vaseline out???


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried this last night and my ends feel so good. I trimmed my bad ends a month ago because they felt dry and plus i'm trying to grow out color, but I wish I would have seen this earlier too. (That trim set me back I'll find out on the 31st if I made APL)


But I'm going to keep it going because my goal is not to trim my hair next year and if I do no more than an inch (I cut a little less than 4 inches this year).


Retaining length is my goal for next year. *(By any means necessary)*


Six inches or more here I come.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in, can I use grease instead of vasaline, or is it just vasaline only?


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a wonderful thread!

I never posted in it before, but I have been employing this method for a while now and the difference in my ends is phenomenal.  What a wonderful tip!

BTW, I use Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil Treatment or Hollywood Beauty Super Gro in lieu of Vaseline and they work equally well.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll give this a go too.

This thread is still going after over 4 years so it must be working for people!


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 29, 2008)

I did this one a couple of time and then stopped.  I think my hair liked it.  

 On my way back to the Vaseline coated ends.


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 29, 2008)

I am glad to hear that some of you are going to give this challenge a try; it really does work!


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 29, 2008)

I AM SO DOING THIS!!!

I've been in a baggie for about 2 months now... I have NO CLUE how long my hair is, but if I do this challenge, I know I'll be hitting BSL early...

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumpity bump! For those interested in vaseline usage for sealing.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 14, 2008)

Grease should work too since the first ingredient is petroleum


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so in, i won't even think twice about this one the only difference is it won't be a 7 day challenge for me it will becaome part of my daily hair care routine. Thanks Lee.


----------



## 4mia (Dec 14, 2008)

okay im on it. I know the 7 days is about up, will there be another one. Either way im starting today


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, im going to be trying this too next wash day...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder how hard the vaseline would be to wash out .....anyone know???


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> I wonder how hard the vaseline would be to wash out .....anyone know???


 
For me, I think it takes time to wash out. 

I use it strategically. If I know I am going to be wearing my hair loose in a straightened style, in the next week or so, I don't use anything heavy like vaseline or butters on my hair ends - the week BEFORE. 

If you are using it every week, you can get it out and clean your hair for the next washing. When I am planning on wearing my hair out, no matter what I have used in my hair - be it water based or something greasy- I do conditioner washes everyday  for 3-4 days before I get it straightened. I condition wash, and only put in barely enough product to keep my hair presentable. Then I wet and condition wash again. So for me, if I were going to wear my hair straightened regularly, I would not use the heavier sealants like vaseline. It would put too much stress on my hair in the form of too much manipulation. But, if you are wearing natural,protected styles over a long period of time, it might be a good option for you.


----------



## otegwu (Dec 17, 2008)

very interesting thread, gonna defo gonna take it onboad


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm acutally gonna try this on Sunday - my full wash/dc day.  This is good for natural hair too?  I guess it wouldn't matter.  

Since I stopped using cones, I've been trying to find a way of keeping my hair ends moist and free from twisting on each other...wtihout cone based/gel prodcuts.

We'll see what happens.

*ETA - Is the vaseline used for sealing or as a mositurizer?


----------



## Moisture2608 (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone done this for more than 7 days? Or is it best to do it for a short period of time (i.e. a week)?


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I did something wrong...

I tried vaseline for 3 days and my hair was a HOT MESS!  It was so dry with vaseline globbed over it didn't make good for braid out twists NADA...

Blah!...Maybe someone can re-educate me on this


----------



## naturalgurl (Dec 23, 2008)

Since this is not going on the scalp, I'm in...


----------



## naturalgurl (Dec 23, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> Maybe I did something wrong...
> 
> I tried vaseline for 3 days and my hair was a HOT MESS! It was so dry with vaseline globbed over it didn't make good for braid out twists NADA...
> 
> Blah!...Maybe someone can re-educate me on this


 
Did you wear in a protective bun??? Just asking because it says bun only and I can imagine wearing my ends out with vaseline on it. Wearing my hair out makes it sooooo dry...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> For me, I think it takes time to wash out.
> 
> I use it strategically. If I know I am going to be wearing my hair loose in a straightened style, in the next week or so, I don't use anything heavy like vaseline or butters on my hair ends - the week BEFORE.
> 
> If you are using it every week, you can get it out and clean your hair for the next washing. When I am planning on wearing my hair out, no matter what I have used in my hair - be it water based or something greasy- I do conditioner washes everyday for 3-4 days before I get it straightened. I condition wash, and only put in barely enough product to keep my hair presentable. Then I wet and condition wash again. So for me, if I were going to wear my hair straightened regularly, I would not use the heavier sealants like vaseline. It would put too much stress on my hair in the form of too much manipulation.* But, if you are wearing natural,protected styles over a long period of time, it might be a good option for you*.


 

thanks Chicoro, I may have to try this then...still contemplating


----------



## chiliz345 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow.  This is pretty much great- I have been looking for a solution for my dry ends.  This comes along after I swore off petroleum as the devil, who knew??  I plan on getting a good trim to start out '09, and keeping my hair mostly in twists, do you think it would work for that type of style?  I just might be off to get a jar of vaseline.  . . or maybe take it old school and get the green Blue Magic lol!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 2, 2009)

Bumping this baby up...

Thanks, SAL!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 3, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Bumping this baby up...
> 
> Thanks, SAL!


Arrrh uhhhh...who is SAL???


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 3, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> I wonder how hard the vaseline would be to wash out .....anyone know???


It washes out just as easily as everything else. At least for me.

Now if someone is putting like, half the jar on in between washes then yeah, I imagine they would be having some problems.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 3, 2009)

SparklingFlame said:


> Arrrh uhhhh...who is SAL???



Sorry. I gotta get used to the new name.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 16, 2010)

I used Vaseline on my edges - and I was like, "WOAHHHH!"
I had been searching for something to give me that feeling, that effect.  My hair hates gel when it's straightened and grease just 'sits' on my hair, the oils get sucked in.

There's something to this, alright.  

aaaaAnd I read recently that vaseline and mineral oil are both natural products and are very helpful to the body- they are noncomedogenic (sp - y'all know what i mean, i'm sleepy,lol) so it doesn't clog pores...you gotta get in and research this stuff for yourself (note to self).  That's why the add it to like, EVERYTHING.

Off to see how to add this to my reggie and to load up on vaseline tubs.  

Finally, something that will help my dd's ends.  Her natural hair is waistlength, but her ends are not smooth.  I can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 3, 2010)

Gonna give this a try....


----------



## An_gell (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I am too..Seems like I can't keep my hair moisturized for nothing.


----------



## candid1 (Sep 4, 2010)

i so in...my ends need help..lol


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 4, 2010)

Whoa!
I'm going to try this because I need to do SOMETHING about my ends! I'll let ya'll know how it feels in a week!


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay I'm in and I will actually be surprised if it doesn't work....I think Vaseline is probably the missing ingrediant to some cure-all remedy...kinda like Tussein (Robitussein...think Chris Rock)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaseline update: This thing is a KeEpEr!!

I don't know how I've never tried this before - it really seems like a no-brainer when you think about it.

My hair remained so moist and smooth after cowashing, it was unreal.  I'm a religous wetbunner, and vaseline was XXXxactly what i needed.  My hair remained super shiney and so moisturized.  I just couldn't get over it.  When I finally straightened last week, my ends were perfect, like they had just been clipped (over a month ago).   

I used it on my daughter's ends, and they are now supple and smooth, not dry and frizzy.  I have pics in the Children's Forum.

Thank you thank you thank you for sharing this info!!!


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 22, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Vaseline update: This thing is a KeEpEr!!
> 
> I don't know how I've never tried this before - it really seems like a no-brainer when you think about it.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this post.....Vaseline is going to be one of my "protective styles" this winter.Yes,  "Protective" because it will protect my ends from the ravages of air.
Someone posted a thread on this topic here and initially got blasted for stating that petroleum is protective until she replied with proof from an independent source.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Vaseline update: This thing is a KeEpEr!!


Do you moisturize and seal before or after you apply vaseline?
Do you only do this on poo days? 
ETA: You only apply to the ends, right...not the entire head? 

I didn't read through all the pages, sorry if this has already been covered. I notice this thread has been around for a long while so I'm sure my answers are embedded somewhere within all the pages. TIA!


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 22, 2010)

bumping for replies...


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2010)

do u ever mix the vaseline with oils or anything do u moisturize before u put it on your ends and are natural girls doing this too?????


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm thinking about trying this......OP has some good questions, though, like:

do people moisturize and seal first?

waht about the hair that isn't in the bun....do you pass a light layer of vaseline over that, too?

it seems like good news though! thanks ladies for bumping this good info up!


----------



## Tif392002 (Sep 22, 2010)

i been doing this to my ends... and sometimes i mix Evoo in the vaseline... I also like using sulfur 8 on my ends... i never see split ends. Im natural.


----------



## closertomydreams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to use it tonight after my cowash. I'm glad I saw this thread because my ends have been so rough and dry lately. I hope I get good results like you ladies.


----------



## candid1 (Sep 22, 2010)

i dont know what i did wrong...but my hair was a hot mess after  doing it for four days...


----------



## Nonie (Sep 22, 2010)

candid1 said:


> i dont know what i did wrong...but my hair was a hot mess after  doing it for four days...


 
I wouldn't do it daily. Vaseline seems to stay on so I don't understand the need to keep reapplying every day. I did it once to my twists. Applied S Curl to the entire length of twists and Vaseline at the ends. The ends looked whitish but I didn't let that scare me. I then put my hair up and baggied for the night and the next day just added a clip:





My hair was fine. It looked OK and felt OK. Since I baggy, the addition of products to a head that is usually bare felt a bit smothering TO ME, so my next experiment is just applying S Curl and Vaseline to ends before putting them away. After I washed my hair, I applied just S Curl to ends before styling my hair. I sorta liked that, but I want to get serious about sealing my ends hence the plan to use S Curl AND Vaseline on ends only. I like the length of my twists bare. I'm sure having some product would be good for it, but I.Just.Don't.Like.It!


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

ladies, i didn't know it would take a sulfate shampoo to get this vaseline out of our hair, but now that i've been informed of that most important detail, i have to back out of this challenge.

my hair cannot stand the harshness of sls poos and already to chelate or on perm days, is enough sls for all the months in between. definitely not something i can use weekly (vaseline then sls).

good luck to all of you who get good results though, i'm glad it works out well for you all!


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm stopping vaseline sealing today, my 3rd day trying it in a span of about 5 days.  When I took my scrunchie off to readjust/loosen my bun, I examined a single hair that was stuck in the scrunchie and pulled it at the ends.  The vaseline end snapped like a twig.  I pulled what was left of the longer piece (non-vaseline) and it stretched then popped after enough tension was applied.  The hair tucked in the bun also did not feel wet but on the brittle side.  This evening I shampooed it out and conditioned with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, and will wash with a sulfate on Thursday morning after pre-pooing Wednesday night.  I'm relaxed with very thin hair so I have to really watch it - careful with the vaseline ladies!


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 12, 2010)

This may help some people who still have questions about this
Beautify Bit By Bit - Chicoro: How to Strategically Seal Natural Afro Textured Hair


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 12, 2010)

BoaterGirlKim said:


> I'm stopping vaseline sealing today, my 3rd day trying it in a span of about 5 days.  When I took my scrunchie off to readjust/loosen my bun, I examined a single hair that was stuck in the scrunchie and pulled it at the ends.  The vaseline end snapped like a twig.  I pulled what was left of the longer piece (non-vaseline) and it stretched then popped after enough tension was applied.  The hair tucked in the bun also did not feel wet but on the brittle side.  This evening I shampooed it out and conditioned with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, and will wash with a sulfate on Thursday morning after pre-pooing Wednesday night.  I'm relaxed with very thin hair so I have to really watch it - careful with the vaseline ladies!


I wonder why it didnt work/why it was brittle? I was going to try until reading this.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I am going to give this a shot.  I think I'll try just about anything to get these ends in better shape, I just have to keep the vaseline off my scalp.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2011)

i am trying this for the week...but i am using chicoro's method.

but i have decided to use *Unpetroleum Jelly.* 


here's the product info.....

Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly is the original multi-purpose skin moisturizer and protectant made from only pure plant oils and all natural waxes. With beeswax, moisture rich coconut oil and soothing, protective vitamin E, this natural, non-petroleum jelly is perfect as an all-over body moisturizer for soothing, softening skin rejuvenation.

Moisturize and soothe dry skin 
Prevent chafing and windburn 
Gently remove eye make-up 
Help protect baby from diaper rash
Signature ingredient: Rich in fatty acids, coconut oil is anti-microbial, deeply moisturizing and soothing to the skin.


Ingredients: Ricinus communis (castor) seed oil, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, beeswax, hydrogenated castor oil, tocopheryl acetate and tocopherol (Vitamin E).
Free OfPetrolatum, paraffin, mineral oil, artificial fragrances and parabens.


Alba Un-Petroleum Multi-Purpose Jelly -- 3.5 oz - Vitacost



my method.....

i wet my hair with water.

applied my moisturizer.  sealed with oil.  and applied the Unpetroleum Jelly

i will do for 7 days.


----------



## Niapb (Jan 15, 2011)

Trying. Anything for these ends, I can't run my hand through my hair anymore without hearing pops and snaps.


----------



## barbie87 (Jan 17, 2011)

I LOVE this on day 3 with great results! my hair is not long enough for a bun but i do big twist wrap it in a scarf for the day then I co-wash with mane N Tale. I dont want to shampoo everyday i know that I'm not getting it all out but i  massage my scalp to make sure that it is not getting on my scalp.


----------



## freckledface (Oct 4, 2012)

Bumping.... Has anyone done this lately???


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 4, 2012)

This sounds so tempting but I'm nervous


----------



## freckledface (Oct 4, 2012)

LAMARia I did it last night... Eehhhh... It feels weird but we shall see. I bun all the time so I was like whatever, it its bad ill just wash it out.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> This sounds so tempting but I'm nervous



^
I'll do it if you do it … whaddya say?? I got to grab MN on Saturday so a little vaseline ain't nothin', lol.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> I'll do it if you do it … whaddya say?? I got to grab MN on Saturday so a little vaseline ain't nothin', lol.



Ill buy some vaseline today. When do we start?


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 5, 2012)

My hair isnt long enough to bun so I will have to wait on this

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ill buy some vaseline today. When do we start?



lamaria211 ~ I knew you were a ridah girl. I will pick some vaseline up tmrw, go home to cowash and then slap some on my ends. I will report back when I've completed the goal!!!  Yesss …


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> lamaria211 ~ I knew you were a ridah girl. I will pick some vaseline up tmrw, go home to cowash and then slap some on my ends. I will report back when I've completed the goal!!!  Yesss …



I'll use mine Sunday after I've DC'd and added my leave ins. Then I'll meet you back here for an update


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,

… I cowashed yesterday and sealed with Vaseline.  My hair felt great, kinda greasy but I ain't trippin. Today, my ends are soft and they aren't greasy at all.  I will cowash again tonight and seal with Vaseline again, so far so good …


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Hello,
> 
> … I cowashed yesterday and sealed with Vaseline.  My hair felt great, kinda greasy but I ain't trippin. Today, my ends are soft and they aren't greasy at all.  I will cowash again tonight and seal with Vaseline again, so far so good …



I just put mine on I wanted to wait till my hair was at least 50% dry my hair feels soft but a lil greasy


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 8, 2012)

Checking in:

… I will be cowashing tonight, applying MN on my scalp and sealing with vaseline … church.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is my second night doing it and the other yesterday I didn't do it right, I had put just enough, I didn't put a glob so I'm going to start all over, so day one


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 10, 2012)

Checking In:

Passed out last night so I had to make up for my sealing this morning after cowashing.  I am liking the heaviness that the Vaseline adds to my hair.  My hair has movement and looks healthy.  The little curls at the ends of my braids are more pronounced and I am tempted to tell folks I got Indian in my family ... 

I plan on cowashing or at least wetting the ends of my hair and sealing with Vaseline tonight.  Saturday will make a full week for me ... I plan on continuing to heavy seal with Vaseline at the end of my run in this challenge.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 12, 2012)

Just cowashed and sealed with vaseline.  So far, so good …


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sealed in Wen 613 mist with good old V just now. Hair feels a lil greasy now but it will only feel moisturized in the morning


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in will most definitely try..


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm getting single braids next week so I'm in. I usually keep my braids in a bun so that would work.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 13, 2012)

I am going to cowash tomorrow and try this for a week. Anyone use this method for a month or more?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 14, 2012)

^
I have only used vaseline for a week so I'm of no help but I plan on continuing this routine because I like the results.  My hair responds well to heavy sealing so I'm rolling with it.  

I would love to hear from the ladies who've used vaseline on their ends a month or longer too though …


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 20, 2012)

I tried this for a week and I love it. It was a little greasy as someone had said but I felt as if my ends were super soft and hydrated. I also felt as if they were extremely protected. I sprayed my hair with water and placed my moisturizer on first and then sealed with the Vaseline nightly and then braided in two big braids. The next morning my hair was set and ready for bunning. I had to do little manipulation to get the style that I wanted. When I took my bun down my hair felt super hydrated and I just repeated the steps again that night. I think I will continue to do this until my hair says it doesn't like it. I did some research and this is supposed to not only soften the hair shaft but lessen split ends. Anything that will lesson split ends I am down for.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 22, 2012)

leejure said:


> DEBYJAY...Don't be scurred!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
leejure, what's your glycerin/water mix?  How often do you apply?


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been wanting to start using grease and stuff so I definitely will be trying this! Gotta get some grease first though.  I'm just so over expensive products that turn out crappy (Carol's daughter, will never make that mistake again)


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 22, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> My hair has movement and looks healthy.  The little curls at the ends of my braids are more pronounced and I am tempted to tell folks I got Indian in my family ...



NaturalfienD Ok, surely I can't be the only one that had shoulders shaking with laughter over this comment??  TOOOOOO FUNNY!!

Ok, so I'm probably a little late, but I'm going to start the challenge tonight.
I'm gonna co-wash and head to bed with a plaited pony laden with grease!  I don't have vaseline, but I got some of them heavy greases just laying around coz I didn't know what the heck to do with them.
I'm glad I've found a purpose for them.  Waste not want not, reap the benefits!! HELL YEAH!! Here I come baby!!  Whoohooo


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 22, 2012)

beingofserenity said:


> I've been wanting to start using grease and stuff so I definitely will be trying this! Gotta get some grease first though. I'm just so over expensive products that turn out crappy (Carol's daughter, will never make that mistake again)


 

^
I hear you on that one girlfriend ... luckily, grease/vaseline is under $4 so if it doesn't work out, it won't hurt as bad as it did when the CD did not live up to its rep. 

.
.

Taking this week off from applying vaseline to my ends.  I will be installing a new set of mini braids this weekend so I anticipate getting back on track on Sunday *fangaz crossed ...*

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## UGQueen (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey ladies, Ive decided to join this challenge, plan on going back under a wig so ill be doing it underneath it all. 
Ill come back with an update tomorrow


----------



## Gracie (Oct 23, 2012)

beingofserenity said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to start using grease and stuff so I definitely will be trying this! Gotta get some grease first though.  I'm just so over expensive products that turn out crappy (Carol's daughter, will never make that mistake again)



Yeah, that stuff sucks!!


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 23, 2012)

My first 24 hours done.
I'm liking what I see, especially after my hennaing this weekend.
I must admit, I didn't look too hot at work today.  I wore my hair in bandu knots on the back of my ponytail.  And one and the top of my head.  I hoped to release the one at the top when I got to work and reveal a beautiful curl, but the grease made it so heavy it just hung!
So I spent the day looking like a dinosaur with bandu knots in the centre of my head!! lol
Good job my hair journey is more important than what anyone thinks of me.


----------



## mamaline (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm going to try this tonight after I co-wash and DC.


----------

